# Dylan Bostic Claims He Is Owed $240.00 And Accuses AEW Staff Of Bullying Him



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This was being discussed in the ratings thread but I figured it'd be better to make a topic about it.

Rip Rogers made a tweet last week about AEW owing two of his guys $160.00 ($80.00 each)

Dylan Bostic came forward today with this Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343271725505654787
Joey Janela and Ricky Starks responded:










Bostic says the money isn't the issue it's just more so the principle. He's currently being piled by AEW fans.

What says you WrestlingForum. Fair enough to ask for his payday after a year? Should he just let it go? Let's discuss.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, such professionalism from Starks and Janela, what a way to respond to a guy who's owed money from your company. If they owe him $80 then fucking give it to him, it's not like the Khans are short of cash.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nutella of all people shouldnt be telling anybody about their worth as a wrestler


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Does he have proof or is he just saying he didnt pay them?

If there's no contract or anything then it's just a rumor.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

You have Sean Ross Sapp from Fightful Pro Wrestling telling him to shut up because of Brodie Lee’s death which is disgusting using the man’s death to try and attempt to shut someone else up about being underpaid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW are now officially in the wrestling business unfortunate death and backstage drama. Tis the business


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Former AEW producer was fired because of Cody...







www.wrestlingforum.com





The same people that defended AEW in this linked thread, should save time and just copy and paste their replies to this one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Does he have proof or is he just saying he didnt pay them?
> 
> If there's no contract or anything then it's just a rumor.


There's very rarely contracts in place on one shot or two shot deals.

Even when WWE hires enhancement guys it's uncontracted I believe


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There's very rarely contracts in place on one shot or two shot deals.
> 
> Even when WWE hires enhancement guys it's uncontracted I believe


Ok so what exactly does he have other then hin just saying it?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

It’s a bad look for AEW for underpaying guys even if it’s a one or two shot deal.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is one of those stories where I have no idea what to believe here so we'll just have to wait and see what transpires from it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Don’t. Just don’t. The people working overtime to try and defend AEW in this are making me sick.

The guy posted about this before Brodie’s death. The story came up via Rip Rogers a few days ago. He’s not dunking on Brodie Lee. He’s not ranting or raving. How dare he have an experience, right?

Fuck the fanboys, fuck the talent and fuck anybody using the death of a wrestler to try and sweep any responsibility for dicking another human being around under the rug.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ok so what exactly does he have other then hin just saying it?


Well apart from his word and the word of Rip Rogers (Highly respected) he has nothing.

But why would he lie and burn the bridge?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ok so what exactly does he have other then hin just saying it?


Tbf to him he didn't make it news, the Rip Rogers guy did, he just confirmed it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who to believe, Rip Rogers or Jelly...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> You have Sean Ross Sapp from Fightful Pro Wrestling telling him to shut up because of Brodie Lee’s death which is disgusting using the man’s death to try and attempt to shut someone else up about being underpaid.


This timing might be a bit off. The timestamp was the 27th, and that wasn´t the best day to air any grievances with AEW. That doesn´t make his claims less relevant though, but it wouldn´t have hurt to come out sooner, or wait a few days.
But especially Janela´s comment is disrespecful on so many levels..$200 is more than Janela is worth on a yearly basis..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Fuck AEW. I’m so mad about this. It’s not the amount of money, it’s the principle and it’s how fucking precious everyone is about AEW and any whiff of them being unprofessional or “sloppy.”

If you first response to this is to call the person making the claim a liar, or to start whinging about the death of someone in no way involved in the situation, you need to assess yourself.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Who to believe, Rip Rogers or Jelly...


Janela would probably hand over $80 just for a Big Mac and large fries.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> This timing might be a bit off. The timestamp was the 27th, and that wasn´t the best day to air any grievances with AEW. That doesn´t make his claims less relevant though, but it wouldn´t have hurt to come out sooner, or wait a few days.
> But especially Janela´s comment is disrespecful on so many levels..$200 is more than Janela is worth on a yearly basis..


He did post about it earlier. It just didn’t get picked up by many people. He released his statement today. So what? He may not have known Brodie. The world hasn’t stopped spinning.

AEW hardcores and talent were always going to have a go at anyone who spoke up about the company. Kylie Rae signed an NDA to not speak about her time there. Talent lie about being concussed.

Am I allowed to criticise McDonald’s for getting my order wrong? I heard a manager at a store two towns over passed. Today might not be the day.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

We've got to remember also that for some people (especially unsigned wrestlers) 80 dollars is a big amount of money.

I'm not ashamed to say that in the past 80 bucks was a decent chunk of money to me.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Fuck AEW. I’m so mad about this. It’s not the amount of money, it’s the principle and it’s how fucking precious everyone is about AEW and any whiff of them being unprofessional or “sloppy.”
> 
> If you first response to this is to call the person making the claim a liar, or to start whinging about the death of someone in no way involved in the situation, you need to assess yourself.


AEW shouldnt be underpaying people. This guy shouldn't be waiting over a year to bring this to light, and then shouldnt be posting on a day where the whole wrestling community is in mourning. 

Janela and Starks shouldnt have tweeted back. Fans shouldnt be attacking this guy for stating his truth even if the timing is just wrong. 

All in all, fuck everyone.

Wrestling is such a toxic fucking place


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Kind of conflicted here, on one hand it looks like he was paid $200 for the 1st episode of Dynamite and assumed that must be the rate for extras, on the other hand if there was an agreement beforehand we don't know about kind of a dick move to change the terms without any communication. On this part of it I think I'm just going to take a neutral stance for now until more information comes out.

On the other part of things pretty unprofessional from Starks and Janela, Khan needs to pull them aside and remind them when they make comments like this they're representatives of the company as a whole and that's just a pretty bad look...


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> This timing might be a bit off. The timestamp was the 27th, and that wasn´t the best day to air any grievances with AEW. That doesn´t make his claims less relevant though, but it wouldn´t have hurt to come out sooner, or wait a few days.
> But especially Janela´s comment is disrespecful on so many levels..$200 is more than Janela is worth on a yearly basis..


Joey Janella should be one of the last guys to say anything because he’s not worth the $100k he’s getting now plus Jim Cornette called him out on his podcast for doing a sexual act on someone so he shouldn’t even have said anything or have a voice on this.

Rip Rogers was the first guy to say something the other day and he’s a well respected guy in the industry and has no reason to lie. This guy released his statement today saying it’s true he was underpaid and he has every right to do that no matter what happened with Brodie.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Janela does this all the fucking time. “Fuck Jim Cornette” on a B/R Live special, potentially watched by families. Getting into spitting matches at concerts. Generally being shit. Now he’s making fun of people for being poor? Fuck him. Fire his ass. He is constantly making you look bad.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

aew brings in & trys to help all this indie talent & this is how 1 salty indie wrestler reacts.........of all the 100s of other indie wrestlers brought in no one else complained hmm........


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

to me it seems like he assumed $200 was the going rate for being an extra. But technically, if he's not on contract, they can pay him whatever they want.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> to me it seems like he assumed $200 was the going rate for being an extra. But technically, if he's not on contract, they can pay him whatever they want.


Technically true doesn’t make it ethically right.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> aew brings in & trys to help all this indie talent & this is how 1 salty indie wrestler reacts.........of all the 100s of other indie wrestlers brought in no one else complained hmm........


For a lot of guys they'll refuse to speak out because they want a full time gig.

Not saying it's happened before just saying it could have.




Geeee said:


> to me it seems like he assumed $200 was the going rate for being an extra. But technically, if he's not on contract, they can pay him whatever they want.


Yeah but what dickheads they'd be if they promised one rate then changed it...


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

bostic never worked an aew tv or dark match.........rip is friends with cornette......bostic has been caught lying before.......u do the math


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Fuck AEW. I’m so mad about this. It’s not the amount of money, it’s the principle and it’s how fucking precious everyone is about AEW and any whiff of them being unprofessional or “sloppy.”
> 
> If you first response to this is to call the person making the claim a liar, or to start whinging about the death of someone in no way involved in the situation, you need to assess yourself.


Best thing to probably do is wait for more information or something. Last time everybody went Fuck AEW was for that guy who worked on their backstage video production that turned out to be no fault of AEW and instead the company he worked for and his own bad history. 

Not saying to not be critical of AEW, but I don't see any reason to get anywhere near as angry with them as you seem to be given the amount of evidence we have.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Some people don’t speak out because look what happens when they do. Dickheads pile into them, whinging about timing and sometimes flat-out calling you a liar.

Hopefully more people come forward if the company has treated people like this. PJ Black has a story, apparently. More talent needs to talk.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

1. AEW should shut the hell up and pay up what they promised, if they indeed promised the amounts in question
2. Bostic should have brought this up at any point within the last year, or sometime a few weeks into the future


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> bostic never worked an aew tv or dark match.........rip is friends with cornette......bostic has been caught lying before.......u do the math


You need to read the blokes post before we continue on mate


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Fuck AEW. I’m so mad about this. It’s not the amount of money, it’s the principle and it’s how fucking precious everyone is about AEW and any whiff of them being unprofessional or “sloppy.”
> 
> If you first response to this is to call the person making the claim a liar, or to start whinging about the death of someone in no way involved in the situation, you need to assess yourself.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343332686954455041


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Best thing to probably do is wait for more information or something. Last time everybody went Fuck AEW was for that guy who worked on their backstage video production that turned out to be no fault of AEW and instead the company he worked for and his own bad history.
> 
> Not saying to not be critical of AEW, but I don't see any reason to get anywhere near as angry with them as you seem to be given the amount of evidence we have.


You’re speaking very reasonably, but I want to be angry at them for this, haha. I absolutely hate it when companies dick around employees on pay. It’s a pet peeve of mine.

I don’t care if it’s $5, $50 or $500. If this guy didn’t get paid properly, then fuck AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343332686954455041


I can’t see what this is.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> He did post about it earlier. It just didn’t get picked up by many people. He released his statement today. So what? He may not have known Brodie. The world hasn’t stopped spinning.
> 
> AEW hardcores and talent were always going to have a go at anyone who spoke up about the company. Kylie Rae signed an NDA to not speak about her time there. Talent lie about being concussed.
> 
> Am I allowed to criticise McDonald’s for getting my order wrong? I heard a manager at a store two towns over passed. Today might not be the day.


McDonalds and AEW isn´t quite the same  (though you could be mistaken when you look at some of the AEW talent). And while he might not have known Brody personally, I guarantee he knew who he was. By my observation, wrestlers tend to huddle up across promotions in case of untimely deaths. This isn´t like Pat Patterson passing at 79.

AEW has some skeletons in their closet, I´ve said that on more than one occasion, and they will come out sooner or later, but a statement about missing payment yesterday of all days will be ill recieved by a lot of people, not just AEW talent. The world moves on, as you so correctly said - A statement Tomorrow or first in the new year would be fine.. At least that´s how I see it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Now I can see it. Fuck Britt Baker too. More for the trash.

This isn’t WWE where you show up in a suit. And hiding behind the death of Brodie Lee is cowardly. It’s not even talent’s battle.

Every single one of these people needs to be fined or fired. Janela should have been on his last straw a while ago.

AEW is turning out to be even more of a cult than WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> You’re speaking very reasonably, but I want to be angry at them for this, haha. I absolutely hate it when companies dick around employees on pay. It’s a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> I don’t care if it’s $5, $50 or $500. If this guy didn’t get paid properly, then fuck AEW.


Given how they've been bringing in a lot of indy guys to give them work on Dark, I'd like to hope they wouldn't do that because it would seem oddly counterintuitive. But maybe that's me leaning somewhat on the side to given them the benefit of the doubt while you're kinda on the other end of things. Both are fine, everybody has some bias. 

But yeah, after so many stories regarding allegations towards companies or people in wrestling this year regarding so many bad things, I've kinda learned to try and stay more level headed with stories like this, and wait and see. 

But yeah, if they were dicking around with paying him, especially if he was desperate, that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343332686954455041


Ripped jeans are a style. I'm offended.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> McDonalds and AEW isn´t quite the same  (though you could be mistaken when you look at some of the AEW talent). And while he might not have known Brody personally, I guarantee he knew who he was. By my observation, wrestlers tend to huddle up across promotions in case of untimely deaths. This isn´t like Pat Patterson passing at 79.
> 
> AEW has some skeletons in their closet, I´ve said that on more than one occasion, and they will come out sooner or later, but a statement about missing payment yesterday of all days will be ill recieved by a lot of people, not just AEW talent. The world moves on, as you so correctly said - A statement Tomorrow or first in the new year would be fine.. At least that´s how I see it.


I guarantee there was always going to be some push back. Do you think when Flash Flanagan comes out in a few days he is going to be warmly received.

Rip Rogers brought this up last week. Bostic confirmed it before Brodie’s passing. It has NOTHING to do with him.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

this is nothing more than clout chasing......here is a direct quote from bostic.........
it happened over a year ago he is upset because he was never used on tv or dark.....aew has 0 reason to pay he was provided free travel/food/lodge



> “In 2019 I was at the first ever AEW taping in Washington, DC. That night I didn’t do anything other than hang out. I was paid $200.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is there any proof of this happening first of all? Do we know the circumstances? 

If he's owed the money, then fair enough he should be paid. He could have worked on the timing of the post though. Two days after Christmas and the day that Brodie Lee, their friend and colleague, died. I think that management probably have larger things on their plate right now...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

So we're talking about this when there isn't any proof? If the guy is owed money, sure, pay him $80, but I'm yet to see anything that indicates he's owed said money.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Is there any proof of this happening first of all? Do we know the circumstances?
> 
> If he's owed the money, then fair enough he should be paid. He could have worked on the timing of the post though. Two days after Christmas and the day that Brodie Lee, their friend and colleague, died. I think that management probably have larger things on their plate right now...


No, management needs to manage. You don’t get to get away with underpaying talent and having producers that bully those that don’t have a firm footing just because someone sorta famous dies, nice guy or not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343332686954455041


Is she really insinuating that ripped jeans and a shirt is unprofessional in the wrestling business


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> So we're talking about this when there isn't any proof? If the guy is owed money, sure, pay him $80, but I'm yet to see anything that indicates he's owed said money.


Why would he and Rip Rogers say it if it weren't true?

Come on man


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Good evening ladies and gentleman, and welcome to another fantastic episode of 'How Would You React if WWE Did This'.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> Is she really insinuating that ripped jeans and a shirt is unprofessional in the wrestling business


All talent know are WWE and their dress codes, which were seen as ridiculous when they were brought in.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

@TheWood you people can stop blindly bashing aew now......truth has been revealed the payroll was $80 for all extras this was clout chasing nothing more to see here



> Voice of wrestling have replied and say $80 was the rate for extras on atleast one of those particular shows, as opposed to $200 for the first show


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> Good evening ladies and gentleman, and welcome to another fantastic episode of 'How Would You React if WWE Did This'.


Vince McMahon shortchanges a courier on his tip and people would be calling for his head.

The extent some people will go through to make AEW the good guys is ridiculous. Talent are indoctrinated too it seems.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Rip Rogers is well respected in the industry and has never been called a liar so why would he lie now to jeopardize his reputation by lying on AEW? He has absolutely nothing to gain by doing this. It's funny that some on here are saying "there's no proof" when he's confirming what Rip said so he has a witness to back up what he says. Unbelievable that people can say there's no proof.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> All talent know are WWE and their dress codes, which were seen as ridiculous when they were brought in.


I mean BTE gives it away that they dress casual as fuck at AEW. 






There's 2 people on this very video with ripped jeans on


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> No, management needs to manage. You don’t get to get away with underpaying talent and having producers that bully those that don’t have a firm footing just because someone sorta famous dies, nice guy or not.


Yes they do. Shouting about it on social media is not professional in any line of work. If I did that, I would lose my job!

If you had a colleague die at work (assuming you have a job) and someone decided to cause your company a PR disaster on a day of mourning, how would you think that would go? I think sometimes some people get clouded by fandom to realise what the word professional means.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

bruh He seems to be assuming that $200 was the standard rate for extras when it sounds like it was just the case for the first show in DC. 

bruh caused all this controversy for no reason yet haters like @Chip Chipperson @thewood will run it into the ground to claiming its fact just to bash aew


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I mean BTE gives it away that they dress casual as fuck at AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've never worked in Tech or Journalism before, have you? This wouldn't be abnormal for many companies in these sectors


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is just really weird to me that it got to this point. Rip Rogers is well known in the industry and would have been one of the guys contacted to hire out his talent yes? So I cannot imagine an industry vet like him putting this out there without first trying to contact the people he had worked with at AEW to resolve this first right?

There is obviously more to this story.

And I just thought of...who was it we were told was the one who was "scouting" all this indy talent to come in? Oh that would be Jelly. Wonder why he has been the loudest voice on this. Would not surprise me at all if this is on him and the execs in the company had no idea.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

end thread fook bostic/cornette/rip for clout chasing with lies
bruh got paid end of story

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343285639047999488


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Yes they do. Shouting about it on social media is not professional in any line of work. If I did that, I would lose my job!
> 
> If you had a colleague die at work (assuming you have a job) and someone decided to cause your company a PR disaster on a day of mourning, how would you think that would go? I think sometimes some people get clouded by fandom to realise what the word professional means.


I genuinely don’t see your point about trying to cause a PR disaster on a day of mourning. I’ve gone to a colleague’s funeral before. It didn’t mean we treated our other stakeholders like shit.

I’ve also loved places I’ve worked but never been a part of somewhere where you feel like you have to defend it like a mumma bear. 



PushCrymeTyme said:


> bruh He seems to be assuming that $200 was the standard rate for extras when it sounds like it was just the case for the first show in DC.
> 
> bruh caused all this controversy for no reason yet haters like @Chip Chipperson @thewood will run it into the ground to claiming its fact just to bash aew


You don’t pay someone $200 then knock it back to $80. Also, $80 for guys taking bumps is fucking obscene. If he gets $200 to be there and work a dark match or whatever, then an additional $80 to appear on camera, that’s another thing. But $80? Get fucked.

And it seems like this was very poorly communicated. Would be a shame if he spent more than that on a tank of fuel.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

In regards to Starks, Janela and Baker.. Remember the shit Braun Strowman copped when he brought up independent wrestlers getting paid. They should face similar backlash, but of course they won't.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Their friend died. Everybody’s supposed to feel sorry for them. Never mind what is possibly going on down Bostic’s end. He could have had any number of tragedies in the past week.

But no, let’s use our public circumstances to dunk on a guy our company treated like shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think Bostic may have deleted the tweet. Congratulations, bullies. That’ll teach people to speak up.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> In regards to Starks, Janela and Baker.. Remember the shit Braun Strowman copped when he brought up independent wrestlers getting paid. They should face similar backlash, but of course they won't.


Strowman was the only one stupid enough to say that and evo was all stfu wwe elitist these three clowns do something similar and they seem to be getting patted on the back for it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I genuinely don’t see your point about trying to cause a PR disaster on a day of mourning. I’ve gone to a colleague’s funeral before. It didn’t mean we treated our other stakeholders like shit.
> 
> I’ve also loved places I’ve worked but never been a part of somewhere where you feel like you have to defend it like a mumma bear.
> .


Well I'm sorry that you're not experienced enough to understand why this isn't the done thing. The issue can be resolved at a more appropriate time. It's possible that the executive level have no knowledge of this, which does happen in large companies.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just for future ref, how long should we wait after someones unfortunate passing to shit talk the company they happened to be working for?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Just for future ref, how long should we wait after someones unfortunate passing to shit talk the company they happened to be working for?


At least have a good reason to do it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> At least have a good reason to do it.


Getting ripped off and responding to someone else talking about it isnt a good enough reason?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would he and Rip Rogers say it if it weren't true?
> 
> Come on man


Why would Trump say dumb shit and have millions agree with him even if it's false? Just because it's Rip doesn't mean it's correct, Chip. Proof is required.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He should of never went public for 80$. Would be another story if he was owed 1000$. I don’t know what his future plans are but he definitely ruined any chance of joining AEW and WWE in the future. Kind of talent that screams trouble and major companies remember these things.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Strowman was the only one stupid enough to say that and evo was all stfu wwe elitist these three clowns do something similar and they seem to be getting patted on the back for it.


Rollins used the same argument, but the outrage was significantly smaller than when Strowman did it. But of course, Rollins used to be one of "the boys"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Well I'm sorry that you're not experienced enough to understand why this isn't the done thing. The issue can be resolved at a more appropriate time. It's possible that the executive level have no knowledge of this, which does happen in large companies.


I’ll ignore the passive aggressiveness.

For all we know it has been an ongoing issue since it happened. Rip Rogers brought this up last week. Bostic tweeted correcting him on the amount. Is he supposed to withdraw his complaint just because Brodie Lee died? Maybe anyone with a lawsuit against a company should drop it just because someone in middle-management passed away?

The real world doesn’t stop for some quasi-celebrity’s untimely death. And let’s not pretend that in a month’s time it wouldn’t be something else.

As I asked, do people think that Flash Flanagan and whoever else comes out and says they were paid chips treated like shit to be warmly received. It will be another death, a bad TV rating, someone’s birthday, or the way the person making the claim dresses that will be used to discredit them.

Bostic said nothing disrespectful about Brodie Lee. In fact he even tweeted about how his thoughts go out to his family. This has nothing to do with Brodie Lee and isn’t personal between Bostic and him. 



Hephaesteus said:


> Just for future ref, how long should we wait after someones unfortunate passing to shit talk the company they happened to be working for?


Four weeks, minimum. Presuming that someone’s dog doesn’t need an operation within that period. That adds an additional three.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr316 said:


> He should of never went public for 80$. Would be another story if he was owed 1000$. I don’t know what his future plans are but he definitely ruined any chance of joining AEW and WWE in the future. Kind of talent that screams trouble and major companies remember these things.


It’s the principle of the matter. I think it’s fine to go public about 80 cents. It’s about how he was treated and the company not being this glowing beacon of humanity that it portrays itself to be.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Poor guy got abused so badly that he had to delete his tweet.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Getting ripped off and responding to someone else talking about it isnt a good enough reason?


He wasn't ripped of.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I’ll ignore the passive aggressiveness.
> 
> For all we know it has been an ongoing issue since it happened. Rip Rogers brought this up last week. Bostic tweeted correcting him on the amount. Is he supposed to withdraw his complaint just because Brodie Lee died? Maybe anyone with a lawsuit against a company should drop it just because someone in middle-management passed away?
> 
> ...


It may well be an on-going issue, but I just cannot see why you think it's okay to aggressively taunt a company on a day when they are working during their holiday to deal with a grieving family. Honestly, are you even human at all? I suggest you go home and ask your mother to teach you some empathy. You don't resolve issues like this and I dread to think what else you think is acceptable. Employment issues should be dealt with through internal or legal means, not making claims in front of the public.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I


The Wood said:


> It’s the principle of the matter. I think it’s fine to go public about 80 cents. It’s about how he was treated and the company not being this glowing beacon of humanity that it portrays itself to be.


Like I said, depends what he wants to do in the future. The guy got invited to the first AEW event and stated he received 400$ to pretty much hang around backstage. Then got invited again, took a few bumps and didn’t get the exact amount he was owed. 80$ missing. If I was him and my goal is to reach the big leagues, I shut the hell up about it and appreciate the fact that I was invited to be part of a company I’d like to work for. Now, if he has no aspirations in working for either WWE or AEW, then it’s whatever. If the guy really wants his 80$ that AEW owes him...go for it but don’t cry afterwards because you never got a tryout in the big leagues.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What a great little fan base.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Poor guy got abused so badly that he had to delete his tweet.


Absolutely obscene. 



rbl85 said:


> He wasn't ripped of.


$80 from $200 sounds like he was to me. How about they set their rate to a sandwich and half a can of Coke? And then not tell them about it. Cool prank



Dickhead1990 said:


> It may well be an on-going issue, but I just cannot see why you think it's okay to aggressively taunt a company on a day when they are working during their holiday to deal with a grieving family. Honestly, are you even human at all? I suggest you go home and ask your mother to teach you some empathy. You don't resolve issues like this and I dread to think what else you think is acceptable. Employment issues should be dealt with through internal or legal means, not making claims in front of the public.


First of all, while people in the company might be grieving, and they have every right to, the company isn’t grieving. Its accounts aren’t in mourning. It’s not a living entity. It’s a fucking company.

Secondly, aggressively taunting? The simply added clarification to a story that was making the rounds THAT HE DIDN’T EVEN PUT OUT THERE!!!

If anyone is being aggressive, it’s the fucking talent and reporters who are using the death of an actual human being to cover-up organisational mismanagement.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> View attachment 95273
> 
> 
> View attachment 95274
> ...


bUt We'Re gEnerAliZiNg, cHip!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> .
> $80 from $200 sounds like he was to me. How about they set their rate to a sandwich and half a can of Coke? And then not tell them about it. Cool prank


The rate for that night was 80 for everybody


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

80 is less than some indies pay. I'm not buying it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> View attachment 95273
> 
> 
> View attachment 95274
> ...


That is fucking disgusting.

I hope WWE gives Bostic a job out of this. I honestly haven’t seen him work, but he has seemingly done a few spots with them and he’s from OVW, so his fundamentals are probably better than 80% of the AEW roster.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 80 is less than some indies pay. I'm not buying it.


80 for doing close to nothing while the company pay you the travel, hotel, etc is not bad.

The first time he got 200 because it was the first show of the company.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> The rate for that night was 80 for everybody


That sounds like absolute bullshit. Even if it were for a non-wresting role. But if talent are working out in the ring or told they’re doing dark work, there’s no way they should be getting $80.

WWE paid people ~$400 for those sorts of spots, and that was back before they were making record profits. 

You also need to communicate what talent are expected to be doing and how much they will be getting to the talent. It sounds like both Bostic and Flash Flanagan were both under the impression they were on a different rate of pay, otherwise why would they relay it like that to Rip Rogers?

Stop trying to bend this to somehow be the talent’s fault.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Much ado about nothing. Seriously.

The title of this thread is, “Dylan Bostic is owed $80.”

Is that a factual statement? Is it proven? 

If this guy really is owed $80, do you not think AEW can afford to pay him?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> bUt We'Re gEnerAliZiNg, cHip!


Yes, that’s exactly what you’ve been doing on here over the past few months.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Fighting over $80? I mean... why


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> 80 for doing close to nothing while the company pay you the travel, hotel, etc is not bad.
> 
> The first time he got 200 because it was the first show of the company.


Why would the first show be $200 and then the next shows be $80? That doesn’t make any sense. 



JasmineAEW said:


> Much ado about nothing. Seriously.
> 
> The title of this thread is, “Dylan Bostic is owed $80.”
> 
> ...


No, it is about something. It is about a company not paying talent properly. It’s not about whether or not they can afford to pay him, it’s about whether they did.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> bUt We'Re gEnerAliZiNg, cHip!


Some people are mad and don't even know why. The abuse is still going by the way.

Guy doesn't know why he's mad he just is










More abuse:


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 80 is less than some indies pay. I'm not buying it.


I know that'd be low for a match but what's the going rate for extras who are needed for one segment in the indies? I genuinely do not know the answer to that one.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> First of all, while people in the company might be grieving, and they have every right to, the company isn’t grieving. Its accounts aren’t in mourning. It’s not a living entity. It’s a fucking company.
> 
> Secondly, aggressively taunting? The simply added clarification to a story that was making the rounds THAT HE DIDN’T EVEN PUT OUT THERE!!!
> 
> If anyone is being aggressive, it’s the fucking talent and reporters who are using the death of an actual human being to cover-up organisational mismanagement.


Account are open on a Sunday, the day after Boxing day, are they?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Fighting over $80? I mean... why


First of all, he’s not fighting. It only came up anecdotally because Rip Rogers mentioned that the company had stuffed some of his friends in the business. He’s just confirming that, probably because Rip was catching a lot of talk about him being a liar (“Why haven’t they come out and said anything? Huh? Huh?”).

It also sounds like it’s more about the principle. He felt disrespected and bullied. It’s not about the literal $120 or $240 or whatever they owe him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Fighting over $80? I mean... why


If your next pay was 80 short would you be cool with it?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is why I can’t stand AEW because of its fans. This isn’t a fucking business where you work for free. It’s a business to make nothing but money in the words of Henan and Monsoon.

You fucking pay your talent. AEW is absolute shambles and it’s inability to handle something as trivial as this shows how much of a indy fed they are. These fuckers really think they can challenge WWE with their unprofessionalism.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> I know that'd be low for a match but what's the going rate for extras who are needed for one segment in the indies? I genuinely do not know the answer to that one.


Usually free. I give $20.00 though


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Some people are mad and don't even know why. The abuse is still going by the way.
> 
> Guy doesn't know why he's mad he just is
> 
> ...


(shudders)

This is why the 18-49 wrestling demo doesn’t mean shit to advertisers, by the way. Some wrestling fans seem barely sentient and are the worst people.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I know I complain about AEW a lot but even I can’t criticize them here. 😂

Give it a rest The Wood. Do you really think Tony Khan wouldn’t give the guy the few hundred bucks he was owed? Clearly there was miscommunication somewhere.

It’s 80$. The guy should shut up about it and move on. He ruined any chance of ever making it in the big leagues.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> View attachment 95273
> 
> 
> View attachment 95274
> ...


At least now I have reason to hate Britt Baker


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> This is why I can’t stand AEW because of its fans. This isn’t a fucking business where you work for free. It’s a business to make nothing but money in the words of Henan and Monsoon.
> 
> You fucking pay your talent. AEW is absolute shambles and it’s inability to handle something as trivial as this shows how much of a indy fed they are. These fuckers really think they can challenge WWE with their unprofessionalism.


Well Bostic is not signed with AEW, never had any sort of contract with AEW.

Also apparently he's the only one who had a problem with the pay.

When you are an extra, it's not because you get paid x amount 1 night that you're going to get paid the same amount everytime. If he thought that it was 200 for every show then that his problem and fault.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I know I complain about AEW a lot but even I can’t criticize them here. 😂
> 
> Give it a rest The Wood. Do you really think Tony Khan wouldn’t give the guy the few hundred bucks he was owed? Clearly there was miscommunication somewhere.
> 
> It’s 80$. The guy should shut up about it and move on. He ruined any chance of ever making it in the big leagues.


People are more pissed at the fans and the wrestlers who responded like douche bags than they are at Tony


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hopefully Cornette sticks up for the guy.



Mr316 said:


> I know I complain about AEW a lot but even I can’t criticize them here. 😂
> 
> Give it a rest The Wood. Do you really think Tony Khan wouldn’t give the guy the few hundred bucks he was owed? Clearly there was miscommunication somewhere.
> 
> It’s 80$. The guy should shut up about it and move on. He ruined any chance of ever making it in the big leagues.


I don’t know why you keep saying that about the big leagues. He told his side of the story rather respectfully. He also sat on it for like a year. Rip Rogers, one of the primary trainers for the WWE for years and years, put it out there for him. It’s not like he’s a problem child. At least from this story.

Hell, his Twitter reads fine. Lots of generally nice wishes to people. He also got stiffed on pay and took it on the chin without burying someone for a year.

Has he ruined his shot with AEW. Almost definitely. He probably threw the towel in with them a long time ago. I don’t see why WWE would blackball the guy though.

I’m also shocked at how bad everyone’s maths is here, lol. Another reason the wrestling demo isn’t valued by advertisers. He wasn’t stiffed by $80 — that’s what he was paid. He was stiffed a presumed $120 for that second date. I can’t remember if he worked a third. But that would be $240. Not that the amount matters.

And AEW not communicating that they were cutting pay by $120 per night is pretty fucking ludicrous.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Well Bostic is not signed with AEW, never had any sort of contract with AEW.
> 
> Also apparently he's the only one who had a problem with the pay.


Doesn’t matter about contract. Vince use to make deals on a handshake and fulfilled his end well before contracts were a thing. These unprofessional fucks think they can do anything. They got a attitude where they think they rule wrestling. If you hire a talent you pay them. Simple.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> People are more pissed at the fans and the wrestlers who responded like douche bags than they are at Tony


How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> People are more pissed at the fans and the wrestlers who responded like douche bags than they are at Tony


That’s nothing new. AEW wrestlers should shut up about it. Let the clown complain about the 80$ he’s owed. They’re making the company look like minor league.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Doesn’t matter about contract. Vince use to make deals on a handshake and fulfilled his end well before contracts were a thing. These unprofessional fucks think they can do anything. They got a attitude where they think they rule wrestling. If you hire a talent you pay them. Simple.


He never was promised 200 dollars for those nights.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I know I complain about AEW a lot but even I can’t criticize them here. 😂
> 
> Give it a rest The Wood. Do you really think Tony Khan wouldn’t give the guy the few hundred bucks he was owed? Clearly there was miscommunication somewhere.
> 
> It’s 80$. The guy should shut up about it and move on. He ruined any chance of ever making it in the big leagues.


Tony wouldn't be dealing with extras it'd be a mistake on whoever deals with the extras


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


That's a disgusting over exaggeration of what actually occurred


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Well Bostic is not signed with AEW, never had any sort of contract with AEW.
> 
> Also apparently he's the only one who had a problem with the pay.
> 
> When you are an extra, it's not because you get paid x amount 1 night that you're going to get paid the same amount everytime. If he thought that it was 200 for every show then that his problem and fault.


No, he’s the first guy to come out about it. We also know about Flash Flanagan. Those are just two wrestlers that Rip Rogers personally knows. That doesn’t mean there aren’t more.

Look at how Bostic got bullied for simply confirming a story and posting his side. He never said a bad word about Brodie Lee, but he’s been made to feel like shit for even saying a bad word about the COMPANY he worked for.

To be honest, I can totally understand why someone wouldn’t come out and say “me too” right now. 



TheGreatBanana said:


> Doesn’t matter about contract. Vince use to make deals on a handshake and fulfilled his end well before contracts were a thing. These unprofessional fucks think they can do anything. They got a attitude where they think they rule wrestling. If you hire a talent you pay them. Simple.


So fucking glad someone else gets it and seems as irked as I am by it.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Again, is it a fact that this guy is owed $80?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


Don’t use that as a fucking excuse to hide their unprofessionalism which AEW has a huge history of. It’s a dangerous working environment that once left a unconscious wrestler in the middle without checking on them. If WWE did the same all you AEW fanboys would start crying. Punk called them out for trying to make a deal over text. That’s how poorly run AEW is.



rbl85 said:


> He never was promised 200 dollars for those nights.


You weren’t there when the deal was made, so keep quiet.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve never seen such ferocious loyalty to a company. It’s not Brodie Lee, Inc. It’s not a charity knitting woollen caps for children in snowstorms. It’s fine to call it a giant disorganised piece of shit mess on the day Brodie Lee dies.

Wtf is this getting so personal to talent and fans? I know someone who died working for Telstra. It doesn’t mean I can’t say shit about their service.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Hopefully Cornette sticks up for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Title said he’s owed 80$. I took it from there. Weather it’s 80, 120, 200. I don’t agree with the move at all. The fact that he actually sat on this for a full year before complaining about it makes him look even more stupid. The guy probably realized he would never get a chance to work for AEW, he’s angry about it and decided to finally speak. 

I do believe it hurts his chance to also make it in WWE. They see how he’s handling himself, using social media to trash a company for 80$ he’s apparently owed. Screams trouble. On top of that, it looks like he has an onlyfans account with his gf. So he can definitely forget about WWE. 😂


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JasmineAEW said:


> Again, is it a fact that this guy is owed $80?


He says he was under the illusion he was going to get $120 more than he was paid by AEW. He told this to Rip Rogers, who was a trainer and personal friend. If you want to think he’s making it up, that’s on you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> He says he was under the illusion he was going to get $120 more than he was paid by AEW. He told this to Rip Rogers, who was a trainer and personal friend. If you want to think he’s making it up, that’s on you.


Flash Flanagan thought the same also


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I’ve never seen such ferocious loyalty to a company. It’s not Brodie Lee, Inc. It’s not a charity knitting woollen caps for children in snowstorms. It’s fine to call it a giant disorganised piece of shit mess on the day Brodie Lee dies.
> 
> Wtf is this getting so personal to talent and fans? I know someone who died working for Telstra. It doesn’t mean I can’t say shit about their service.


The fan base is a cult at this point.

I don’t know why AEW pays anyone, I’m certain their fans would work for them for free.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Don’t use that as a fucking excuse to hide their unprofessionalism which AEW has a huge history of. It’s a dangerous working environment that once left a unconscious wrestler in the middle without checking on them. If WWE did the same all you AEW fanboys would start crying. Punk called them out for trying to make a deal over text. That’s how poorly run AEW is.
> 
> 
> You weren’t there when the deal was made, so keep quiet.


Every other extra were paid 80 for those nights.

The guy was an extra for the first show (all he did was drink and eat) and he got 200 (because it was a special show) so he probably thought that it was 200 for every show.

Also i guess you should also "keep quiet" because you also weren't there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr316 said:


> Title said he’s owed 80$. I took it from there. Weather it’s 80, 120, 200. I don’t agree with the move at all. The fact that he actually sat on this for a full year before complaining about it makes him look even more stupid. The guy probably realized he would never get a chance to work for AEW, he’s angry about it and decided to finally speak.
> 
> I do believe it hurts his chance to also make it in WWE. They see how he’s handling himself, using social media to trash a company for 80$ he’s apparently owed. Screams trouble. On top of that, it looks like he has an onlyfans account with his gf. So he can definitely forget about WWE. 😂


How does it make him look stupid? He wasn’t the one who even brought it up. If anything, I think it makes him look like a bigger person than he would have if he started trashing them earlier.

And for all we know, he has been chasing it up. He could have made phone calls, sent emails, etc. We don’t know.

Again, Rip Rogers brought this up, because it’s a shitty fucking thing to stiff the boys. It’s only fair that people know. Bostic has confirmed the story, possibly to get some heat off Rip, and now he’s being dragged for telling the truth in a pretty respectful way. He even said that he had a friend in the company that he loved dearly and only took the second night as a favour to them.

Yeah, “trouble.” Dude’s the world’s quietest whistleblower ever.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> How does it make him look stupid? He wasn’t the one who even brought it up. If anything, I think it makes him look like a bigger person than he would have if he started trashing them earlier.
> 
> And for all we know, he has been chasing it up. He could have made phone calls, sent emails, etc. We don’t know.
> 
> ...


Don’t get too angry Wood. Take a deep breath. Everything is gonna be okay little friend. Don’t take these things too personal. I’m sure Tony will send him a mcdonalds gift card.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I’ve never seen such ferocious loyalty to a company. It’s not Brodie Lee, Inc. It’s not a charity knitting woollen caps for children in snowstorms. It’s fine to call it a giant disorganised piece of shit mess on the day Brodie Lee dies.
> 
> Wtf is this getting so personal to talent and fans? I know someone who died working for Telstra. It doesn’t mean I can’t say shit about their service.


It's been staring us in the face the entire time. Tony Khan has come out and said he wanted to create a cult for years, hiding behind a stable.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Flash Flanagan thought the same also


Exactly. And Flash has been in the business for a looooooong-ass time. So we’ve got two talents that Rip Rogers personally knows who didn’t have their pays communicated to them effectively.

Hmm, it’s almost starting to look like it’s the company’s fault. 



La Parka said:


> The fan base is a cult at this point.
> 
> I don’t know why AEW pays anyone, I’m certain their fans would work for them for free.


Yep, it certainly seems to be going that way. Just the fervour behind how personally people are taking a dude saying “Yeah, I worked for AEW. They underpaid me by $120 and it was not a fun place to work



rbl85 said:


> Every other extra were paid 80 for those nights.
> 
> The guy was an extra for the first show (all he did was drink and eat) and he got 200 (because it was a special show) so he probably thought that it was 200 for every show.
> 
> Also i guess you should also "keep quiet" because you also weren't there.


If I got paid $200 to be on hand for a show, I’d expect $200 next time too. I certainly wouldn’t expect less than half of what I got when I actually had to do something this time. Especially since he apparently was taking bumps and working too. $80 for that is ridiculous.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Don’t get too angry Wood. Take a deep breath. Everything is gonna be okay little friend. Don’t take these things too personal. I’m sure Tony will send him a mcdonalds gift card.


Might as well send Wood a fucking lollypop too so he can suck it and reflect on his understanding of boundaries. I don't get how you can get so worked up for what seems to be a minor employment issue, which may not even be true for all we know. I suggest he tries the same thing at his work and feeds back how it goes. Both of these individuals need a lesson on reeling their necks in.

None of us know what the circumstances are, so let's wait for confirmation first.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr316 said:


> Don’t get too angry Wood. Take a deep breath. Everything is gonna be okay little friend. Don’t take these things too personal. I’m sure Tony will send him a mcdonalds gift card.


Translation: Good points, Wood. I don’t really have anything to say, so I’m going to mock your mood and the amount of money. 



Cult03 said:


> It's been staring us in the face the entire time. Tony Khan has come out and said he wanted to create a cult for years, hiding behind a stable.


Holy shit, yeah. And you can tell he came up with this stuff when he was 15, so it’s probably laden with Freudian slips and insight into the psychology of Tony Khan.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If he was the only extra paid 80 while the others were paid 200 then yes it would be bad but here everybody got paid the same amount than him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

La Parka said:


> The fan base is a cult at this point.
> 
> I don’t know why AEW pays anyone, I’m certain their fans would work for them for free.


It's just an internet thing. 

WWE has stans that think they can do no wrong too, and I've seen NJPW fans that kinda do the same as well. You see it happen for sports teams, for musicians, actors, etc. The dark side of internet culture is the extremely vocal fanbases of these people or things that get to an insane toxic level that they can't help but make everybody look bad by comparison. It's why people always make fun of like fans of Beyonce for example where people joke to never get the Beyhive angry. 

AEW has stans on this forum for sure that fall into this, where they can be defended over anything. It's just how the internet works really.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Every other extra were paid 80 for those nights.
> 
> The guy was an extra for the first show (all he did was drink and eat) and he got 200 (because it was a special show) so he probably thought that it was 200 for every show.
> 
> Also i guess you should also "keep quiet" because you also weren't there.


Don’t tell me to keep quiet. I’m saying to pay up where there’s money due. You don’t need to explain the story to me. Rip Rogers broke the story and Bostic confirmed it.

If AEW was a professional environment then this shit would’ve never hit Twitter. Instead someone internally would’ve handled it and it would’ve been sorted. But it took Rip Rogers to give the matter some spotlight. It just highlights how poorly run AEW is. Also AEW paying $80 for extras shows how minor leagues they are.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It's just an internet thing.
> 
> WWE has stans that think they can do no wrong too, and I've seen NJPW fans that kinda do the same as well. You see it happen for sports teams, for musicians, actors, etc. The dark side of internet culture is the extremely vocal fanbases of these people or things that get to an insane toxic level that they can't help but make everybody look bad by comparison. It's why people always make fun of like fans of Beyonce for example where people joke to never get the Beyhive angry.
> 
> AEW has stans on this forum for sure that fall into this, where they can be defended over anything. It's just how the internet works really.


This is true. What's also true is that you get people that are on the polar opposite of the spectrum too, who like to over-generalise. This is why forums die.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Translation: Good points, Wood. I don’t really have anything to say, so I’m going to mock your mood and the amount of money.


Honestly, no. I think you often have good points but you’re also a hater. If AEW did everything right and drew 2 million viewers, you would probably disappear from this forum. With that being said, we do agree on the fact that their product is not really good but I don’t agree with you here. I’m just not gonna waste my Sunday night arguing over a guy crying on social media about 80$ he claims he’s owed from a show he participated in over a year ago.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Might as well send Wood a fucking lollypop too so he can suck it and reflect on his understanding of boundaries. I don't get how you can get so worked up for what seems to be a minor employment issue, which may not even be true for all we know. I suggests he tries the same thing at his work and feeds back how it goes.


I’ve dealt with death in my line of work before. As I said, I’ve been to a coworker’s funeral. It doesn’t mean we shut down for a day or stopped managing our accounts.

I’ve never seen ANY business that deals with a stakeholder’s complaint by saying “Hey, shut it. Someone who worked for us died this morning.”

I had a lawyer die during a process once, and you know what happened to his cases? They got transferred to someone else by his wife because she knew that when things aren’t lodged in time, or things are resolved, she can’t just say “My husband died” and everyone else’s interests just disappear.

The loss of Brodie Lee is a sad one. To the people who knew him, and even some fans, yes, it is going to be very personal. But it has nothing to do with the organisational structure of your company. Or its structure before he even arrived there. This is not a talent issue. It’s a management issue, and AEW management doesn’t get to stop being AEW management just because Brodie died.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It's just an internet thing.
> 
> WWE has stans that think they can do no wrong too, and I've seen NJPW fans that kinda do the same as well. You see it happen for sports teams, for musicians, actors, etc. The dark side of internet culture is the extremely vocal fanbases of these people or things that get to an insane toxic level that they can't help but make everybody look bad by comparison. It's why people always make fun of like fans of Beyonce for example where people joke to never get the Beyhive angry.
> 
> AEW has stans on this forum for sure that fall into this, where they can be defended over anything. It's just how the internet works really.


Little do the critics know that they’re just as toxic (if not more so; which I STRONGLY AGREE with here in this case here).

There always needs to be some (huge) drama about what the company does or not. I don’t even think the General WWE section has as much toxicity with fans being petty and getting worked up by WWE as a company nowadays; so some of you should just drop the “but if WWE did this, you’d crucify them” bullshit counterargument.

I’ve never seen so much vile comments and anger on here in such a short period of time; especially over this financial misunderstanding, which was also apparently brought up at a poor time here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dylan is still copping it on Twitter, here's a peek










Joey Janela mocking the situation.










Some think Wood is worked up? Take a look at this guy.










Apparently asking where his money is at is disrespectful to the business...










More bullying.

Feel awful for the guy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, no. I think you often have good points but you’re also a hater. If AEW did everything right and drew 2 million viewers, you would probably disappear from this forum. With that being said, we do agree on the fact that their product is not really good but I don’t agree with you here. I’m just not gonna waste my Sunday night arguing over a guy crying on social media about 80$ he claims he’s owed from a show he participated in over a year ago.


He’s not the one crying though, lol. The fans and wrestlers are crying. He’s simply confirming a story that got floated last week or whenever.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Don’t tell me to keep quiet. I’m saying to pay up where there’s money due. You don’t need to explain the story to me. Rip Rogers broke the story and Bostic confirmed it.
> 
> If AEW was a professional environment then this shit would’ve never hit Twitter. Instead someone internally would’ve handled it and it would’ve been sorted. But it took Rip Rogers to give the matter some spotlight. It just highlights how poorly run AEW is. Also AEW paying $80 for extras shows how minor leagues they are.


You might be right that something has gone wrong with the HR department.

But has anyone stopped to consider that this guy may have just got the wrong end of the stick? From my experience, this does happen and you tend to get the odd crazy thrown in for good measure. I had to deal with one the other week. Needless to say, they're no longer employed with us anymore.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> *Don’t tell me to keep quiet.* I’m saying to pay up where there’s money due. You don’t need to explain the story to me. Rip Rogers broke the story and Bostic confirmed it.
> 
> If AEW was a professional environment then this shit would’ve never hit Twitter. Instead someone internally would’ve handled it and it would’ve been sorted. But it took Rip Rogers to give the matter some spotlight. It just highlights how poorly run AEW is. Also AEW paying $80 for extras shows how minor leagues they are.


Say the guy who told me the same thing before. XD


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I’ve never seen such ferocious loyalty to a company. It’s not Brodie Lee, Inc. It’s not a charity knitting woollen caps for children in snowstorms. It’s fine to call it a giant disorganised piece of shit mess on the day Brodie Lee dies.
> 
> Wtf is this getting so personal to talent and fans? I know someone who died working for Telstra. It doesn’t mean I can’t say shit about their service.


They’re acting like Brodie Lee was a AEW lifer when in fact Lee's work in AEW is so irrelevant it won’t be remembered. 

The majority of his work is from WWE. Everyones knows him as Luke Harper. The stuff he did with Wyatt Family. His rivalries against the Shield, Brother of Destruction, Daniel Bryan, Cena etc. Those are moments people will remember him by. He spent most of his years in WWE and developed far more relationships and friendships there.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Say the guy who told me the same thing before. XD


But you really need to stay quiet cause your responses are crap.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Don’t tell me to keep quiet. I’m saying to pay up where there’s money due. You don’t need to explain the story to me. Rip Rogers broke the story and Bostic confirmed it.
> 
> If AEW was a professional environment then this shit would’ve never hit Twitter. Instead someone internally would’ve handled it and it would’ve been sorted. But it took Rip Rogers to give the matter some spotlight. It just highlights how poorly run AEW is. Also AEW paying $80 for extras shows how minor leagues they are.


Can you prove that this Bostic guy is really owed $80? 

You just told rbl85 to keep quiet. Don’t bitch when you are told the same thing. Are you a child?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> He’s not the one crying though, lol. The fans and wrestlers are crying. He’s simply confirming a story that got floated last week or whenever.


Wrestlers should of shut up about it. Like I mentioned previously, guys like Joey Nutella make AEW look like minor league on and off the screen. 

With that said, this guy Dylan wasn’t “simply” confirming a story. He knew what he was doing and it backfired.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I’ve dealt with death in my line of work before. As I said, I’ve been to a coworker’s funeral. It doesn’t mean we shut down for a day or stopped managing our accounts.
> 
> I’ve never seen ANY business that deals with a stakeholder’s complaint by saying “Hey, shut it. Someone who worked for us died this morning.”
> 
> ...


I bet a pretty penny that you didn't have to personally deal with the grieving family or hounding by the media on a Sunday during your Christmas holiday, did you? 

Also, I highly doubt that the case was transferred that very day, was it?

Sorry, but I have to call BS on this. I don't know how (if) things work in Australia, but throughout most of the Western world, this is not acceptable.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dylan is still copping it on Twitter, here's a peek
> 
> View attachment 95278
> 
> ...


Sometimes bullying is perfectly fine.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's not that hard to believe there was bad communication on what extras get paid happening in a company putting on their 6th and 7th shows. Not hard to believe an extra got treated like an afterthought. This story seems believable. Doesn't make AEW look crazy, pay mishaps happen especially in new companies. AEW's wrestlers and defensive fans make it look worse.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Sometimes bullying is perfectly fine.


Whaaaaat?!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> But you really need to stay quiet cause your responses are crap.


I guess you may be right since you seem to be an expert in crap post.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whaaaaat?!


_Bad Ass Voice_: Did I stutter, Chip?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Let me just say this.

If the guy really worked for them and they didn't pay him then they need to pony up and pay the man. That's fucked up and makes any company look bad. You pay the people that work for you no matter what. Period.

And Brodie needs to be left out of this honestly. I get that it's a sensitive time with him passing but this has nothing to do with him. Leave that where it needs to be.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Might as well send Wood a fucking lollypop too so he can suck it and reflect on his understanding of boundaries. I don't get how you can get so worked up for what seems to be a minor employment issue, which may not even be true for all we know. I suggest he tries the same thing at his work and feeds back how it goes. Both of these individuals need a lesson on reeling their necks in.
> 
> None of us know what the circumstances are, so let's wait for confirmation first.


Dude, it absolutely is how things work in the western world. Things don’t stop working just because someone passes away. Especially things that aren’t even in their department.

I can’t remember if the accounts changed hands the same day or not, but we had a schedule to keep to so we couldn’t afford to wait long.

Does a hospital shut down just because a nurse dies? Do children stop going to school because the groundskeeper dies? I can’t think of a single industry where a service is no longer required because someone on staff dies. Maybe art and entertainment. If an artist dies, their specific output may not necessarily be replaced by someone else. A concert tour might be canceled, for example. You’ve got tickets to see that person, so you may not be interested in a replacement act.

But apart from that, I’m struggling. And someone dying doesn’t immediately protect whatever company they were working for from criticism. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Dylan is still copping it on Twitter, here's a peek
> 
> View attachment 95278
> 
> ...


Holy shit. AEW’s accounts have nothing to do with Brodie Lee. How are people linking a general criticism of AEW’s initial pay structure with a personal attack on Brodie Lee? The actual fuck?

All the classic blame the victim stuff too. “It should have been done then,” “do you have any evidence?”, “Look at how you were dressed.” If it were a woman that says she was harassed in a workplace, imagine how disgusting these people would be seen as.

This promotion is fucking awful.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Can you prove that this Bostic guy is really owed $80?
> 
> You just told rbl85 to keep quiet. Don’t bitch when you are told the same thing. Are you a child?


It’s not about me proving he’s owed $80. It’s about AEW handling the fucking matter if there’s a pay issue. They clearly did not do it internally and had miscommunications in dealing with pay. That’s why the story went to twitter. First it was Rip Rogers saying Bostic and another talent were owed $80, Bostic says he was owed $120 dollars twice. Whatever deal was made is between AEW and talents. But the pay dispute highlights how unprofessionally run AEW is. They don’t even have a coordinated HR to deal with these matters internally. 

Now people are ripping into Bostic just because he highlighted this. Bostic replied to Rogers on the 25th when the story got traction. Somehow his dispute shouldn’t be handled because a fellow wrestler passed. Guess what Vince says? The show must go on. And AEW is a business that must go on and their bad practices shouldn’t be excused.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Reading his post again, what I'm confused about is why he didn't bring this up when it happened? For something regarding money, especially if he needed it or something, it seems really bizarre to wait an entire year to bring it up to them. If I thought I was shorted on pay and disrespected, I would have went to them like the next few days after and straightened it out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bostic is still being bullied. It's been two hours since he deleted the post.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not about me proving he’s owed $80. It’s about AEW handling the fucking matter if there’s a pay issue. They clearly did not do it internally and had miscommunications in dealing with pay. That’s why the story went to twitter. First it was Rip Rogers saying Bostic and another talent were owed $80, Bostic says he was owed $120 dollars twice. Whatever deal was made is between AEW and talents. But the pay dispute highlights how unprofessionally run AEW is. They don’t even have a coordinated HR to deal with these matters internally.
> 
> *Now people are ripping into Bostic just because he highlighted this.* Bostic replied to Rogers on the 25th when the story got traction. Somehow his dispute shouldn’t be handled because a fellow wrestler passed. Guess what Vince says? The show must go on. And AEW is a business that must go on and their bad practices shouldn’t be excused.


Not at all, i don't give a fuck about him saying that AEW owe him 80 or 120 dollars but i do care that he tweeted about it at the worst time possible.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

From the way fans are crying, yall would think that brodie lee was in charge of paycheck distribution


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

_IF_ there’s a pay issue.


TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not about me proving he’s owed $80. It’s about AEW handling the fucking matter if there’s a pay issue.


You just said it yourself: _IF_ there is a pay issue. How do you know it’s even a real issue? Do we just take the guy’s word? Think.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bostic is still being bullied. It's been two hours since he deleted the post.


Oh, a few more hours of it isn’t going to hurt him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not about me proving he’s owed $80. It’s about AEW handling the fucking matter if there’s a pay issue. They clearly did not do it internally and had miscommunications in dealing with pay. That’s why the story went to twitter. First it was Rip Rogers saying Bostic and another talent were owed $80, Bostic says he was owed $120 dollars twice. Whatever deal was made is between AEW and talents. But the pay dispute highlights how unprofessionally run AEW is. They don’t even have a coordinated HR to deal with these matters internally.
> 
> Now people are ripping into Bostic just because he highlighted this. Bostic replied to Rogers on the 25th when the story got traction. Somehow his dispute shouldn’t be handled because a fellow wrestler passed. Guess what Vince says? The show must go on. And AEW is a business that must go on and their bad practices shouldn’t be excused.


Phenomenal fucking post.



JasmineAEW said:


> _IF_ there’s a pay issue.
> 
> You just said it yourself: _IF_ there is a pay issue. How do you know it’s even a real issue? Do we just take the guy’s word? Think.


Yes we take the guy’s word. Why would he lie? And it’s not like anyone is disputing it either. The cover up seems to be that $80 was the normal rate of pay, which does seem funky.



JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, a few more hours of it isn’t going to hurt him.


It can actually kill people, but I guess you have to be a member of the AEW to deserve that sort of empathy.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Dude, it absolutely is how things work in the western world. Things don’t stop working just because someone passes away. Especially things that aren’t even in their department.
> 
> I can’t remember if the accounts changed hands the same day or not, but we had a schedule to keep to so we couldn’t afford to wait long.
> 
> ...


I think this is lost on you. Good luck in your "career".

Brodie Lee aside, who they fuck thinks that trying to deal with a pay dispute publicly on a Sunday during the Christmas holiday is a good idea?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> _IF_ there’s a pay issue.
> 
> You just said it yourself: _IF_ there is a pay issue. How do you know it’s even a real issue? Do we just take the guy’s word? Think.


If there wasn’t a pay issue then it wouldn’t have made it to twitter in the *first place*. You think. AEW is so poorly run that lower end talent have no representative from the company they can talk to. Instead people like Rip Rogers have to look out for the boys.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, a few more hours of it isn’t going to hurt him.


No? Remember Hana Kimura?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Not at all, i don't give a fuck about him saying that AEW owe him 80 or 120 dollars but i do care that he tweeted about it at the worst time possible.


Using Brodie as a scapegoat is hilarious


JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, a few more hours of it isn’t going to hurt him.


Didn't a wrestler kill themselves earlier this year over online bullying?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Using Brodie as a scapegoat is hilariousDidn't a wrestler kill themselves earlier this year over online bullying?


Yep Hana Kimura did. She was 22.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I think this is lost on you. Good luck in your "career".
> 
> Brodie Lee aside, who they fuck thinks that trying to deal with a pay dispute publicly on a Sunday during the Christmas holiday is a good idea?


No, I don’t think you’re being realistic. Since when did someone dying mean customer complaints don’t get taken anymore? I don’t even think Australia has great customer service, but I’ve never seen a business here use a death to put blame back on a customer.

I don’t think he’s trying to deal with it, he just told his side of the story over Twitter. Because it happened. I don’t think he’s expecting to get that $240.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Didn't a wrestler kill themselves earlier this year over online bullying?


It was way more severe than that.

Now the guy don't deserve all those attacks from the fans.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> No, I don’t think you’re being realistic. Since when did someone dying mean customer complaints don’t get taken anymore? I don’t even think Australia has great customer service, but I’ve never seen a business here use a death to put blame back on a customer.
> 
> I don’t think he’s trying to deal with it, he just told his side of the story over Twitter. Because it happened. I don’t think he’s expecting to get that $240.


SUNDAY

CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY


Jesus wept!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Using Brodie as a scapegoat is hilarious


Ironically the supposed liberal fans are using the same strategy that conservatives use when a shooting happens and people want to talk about gun control.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More bullying we're nearing three hours since he deleted the tweet now


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ironically the supposed liberal fans are using the same strategy that conservatives use when a shooting happens and people want to talk about gun control.


We don't have this problem in my country


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not saying I don't believe him, but I do know he's gonna have to show more proof than just ranting on Twitter. Nobody should make any kind of claim like this on social media without hard facts to back up what they say.

Also, this couldn't have waited even just a few days? The wrestling world is in mourning with Danny Hodge and Jon Huber's deaths. It's $80, dude. It could've waited.

Also, who in the blue hell is Dylan Bostic?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm not saying I don't believe him, but I do know he's gonna have to show more proof than just ranting on Twitter. Nobody should make any kind of claim like this on social media without hard facts to back up what they say.
> 
> Also, this couldn't have waited even just a few days? The wrestling world is in mourning with Danny Hodge and Jon Huber's deaths. It's $80, dude. It could've waited.
> 
> Also, who in the blue hell is Dylan Bostic?


IIt's actually 240 I should fix the original thread title.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If your next pay was 80 short would you be cool with it?


No, but also I wouldn't bitch about it online. I would handle it personally and privately. And I wouldn't cry about it like a bitch.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Instead of an aggressive reaction over twitter or putting in dead people even more, I had just answered "We will sort that out pretty soon." Then you can still think about being generous, because you want debate about money at this time, even everything was fine. That you can put on twitter and that makes him look stupid. And if he was right, then just give him the fkn money and he got no reason to cry on twitter again.
The way Janela & Co reacted caused more damage, than it was worth, in my opinion. Doesn`t matter he is right or not.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No? Remember Hana Kimura?


Good call.

But, that’s why I said “sometimes.”


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's irrelevant if it's $80, $240 or even $1000. Don't take your gripes about money to social media. Literally _NOTHING_ good can come of it. Apparently, he realized that by deleting his tweets.

People have a disturbing obsession with sharing their most private matters on the internet. Get your house in order in private like a normal human being.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ironically the supposed liberal fans are using the same strategy that conservatives use when a shooting happens and people want to talk about gun control.


Yep. And AEW wrestlers are using the victim blaming tactics that are used against victims of sexual assault all the time. Britt Baker even did the “dressed like that you were asking for it” thing.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No, but also I wouldn't bitch about it online. I would handle it personally and privately. And I wouldn't cry about it like a bitch.


He didn’t bitch about it online. Rip Rogers put the story out there and Dylan Bostic confirmed it. It was a private story until then, and that is presumably after months of trying to sort the issue out to no avail.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> If there wasn’t a pay issue then it wouldn’t have made it to twitter in the *first place*. You think. AEW is so poorly run that lower end talent have no representative from the company they can talk to. Instead people like Rip Rogers have to look out for the boys.
> 
> View attachment 95283
> View attachment 95284


You’re just not very bright, are you? Again, how do you know that this guy is really owed $80? Where is your proof?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Good call.
> 
> But, that’s why I said “sometimes.”


And who are to judge when the "sometimes" are? Maybe he has a weak psyche? Wouldn´t you look bad tomorrow if he (God forbids) ends his life tonight?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Yes we take the guy’s word. Why would he lie? And it’s not like anyone is disputing it either. The cover up seems to be that $80 was the normal rate of pay, which does seem funky.


It’s not even just that, who even wants to admit that they were paid $80. It’s bad in all directions.

If he lied it’d make him look bad for something so small. He’s putting his reputation on the line for lying.

If AEW is actually paying extra’s $80, that looks bad on them. If they’re paid $200; which is an improvement, but paying them short by giving them $80 and promising $120 later. Again looks bad on AEW. Either way AEW looks bad because its now public how much lower talent are getting paid.

Another thing, even if he isn’t under contract with AEW. Why isn’t there a temporary employment contract paying him for his nights work? Something that’s in writing. It seems like they’re paying people cash in hand, which is super unprofessional and little things like this will get them in trouble. If you’re a business that has a balance sheet, you need to do things by the books.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JasmineAEW said:


> You’re just not very bright, are you? Again, how do you know that this guy is really owed $80? Where is your proof?


TheGreatBanana is clearly one of the smartest people here actually, haha.

We’re not a court of law. We have his side of the story and that’s good enough for me. Why lie and burn a bridge? Why lie to Rip?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Aren't AEW and their fans supposed to be all inclusive? Don't they hate the yesteryears of wrestling because of backstage bullying? Aren't the critics supposed to be the big, bad meanies?

They are the most repulsive thing in wrestling now, and I never thought I'd say that with WWE around. Treating anyone who's not in their circle of idiots like crap when, really, the rest of the world looks down on them because they're a bunch of weirdos with a fetish for carny shitfestery.

Using Brodie Lee's death to silence and make someone look bad is an utter disgrace. AEW and their fans are not only a big problem to wrestling, but society, too.

Just look at the state of this monstrosity:


rbl85 said:


> How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


You not only have fans but fellow wrestlers using Brodie Lee's death to get heat off of them. Fuck sake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Ironically the supposed liberal fans are using the same strategy that conservatives use when a shooting happens and people want to talk about gun control.


It's just a ridiculous thing like of you're going to attack him, attack the money or whether you believe. Don't bring in a dead man to wave it off.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, let’s not pretend that $80 


TheGreatBanana said:


> It’s not even just that, who even wants to admit that they were paid $80. It’s bad in all directions.
> 
> If he lied it’d make him look bad for something so small. He’s putting his reputation on the line for lying.
> 
> ...


Yeah, let’s not pretend that $80 for TV work is a normal rate. $200 sounds a lot better, but it is not a very good look for AEW.

But saying they’re going to get $200 and then only paying $80? I’d be PISSED.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> And who are to judge when the "sometimes" are? Maybe he has a weak psyche? Wouldn´t you look bad tomorrow if he (God forbids) ends his life tonight?


Yeahhh, doesn't even need to be weak psyche he could have a lot going on and this just be the final thing to push him over the edge.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> And who are to judge when the "sometimes" are? Maybe he has a weak psyche? Wouldn´t you look bad tomorrow if he (God forbids) ends his life tonight?


Honestly, I wouldn’t care. If he’s weak, he shouldn’t be posting in social media.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t care. If he’s weak, he shouldn’t be posting in social media.


Wow, that's disgusting. Genuinely.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow, that's disgusting. Genuinely.


Dude, you started a whole thread about people making fun of Chris Jericho’s weight.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Keep in mind that people are now trying to get the guy blackballed. All of this makes me want to use him more, but if wrestling crowds galvanise that much against the guy, he might find it hard getting himself booked on a lower level.

People are really fucking with this guy’s shit just because he told the truth.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


I'd feel insulted my co-workers are trying to drag in someone who just died who had nothing to do with it as a means of deflection, this guy brought this up days ago (Possibly early as last week? Can't say I saw when it was first broken, saw a post here a few days ago about it) and until his passing yesterday most if not all of us (not going to discount anyone from AEW lurking) didn't know the extent of Brodie's condition keeping him off TV, very much not related to him even if he was in charge of paying someone to be an extra while he was still in WWE. It's quite frankly disgusting deflection trying to drag Brodie Lee into this.



JasmineAEW said:


> Again, is it a fact that this guy is owed $80?


To my understanding of the situation they paid him $200 for the first episode, which appeared to be a special event price as it seems the regular going rate for extras is $80, and he expected it to always be $200 and thinks he's cheated out of $120 twice.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dude, you started a whole thread about people making fun of Chris Jericho’s weight.


No, I made a thread about how lapsed wrestling fans saw AEW for the first time as it's something we all discuss often.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t care. If he’s weak, he shouldn’t be posting in social media.


Jesus Jas that's a bit harsh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I still think we do not have enough information, BUT I will say in all the responses I have seen, not one of them has called him a liar.

It is also not like he brought it up out of nowhere today either. He responded to Rip two days ago, so to say things like he brought this up right after Brodie died is not true. He seemed to what? Post an update to what he wrote earlier to clarify today? And it is not like he said Brodie owed him money.

Now if out of nowhere the guy posted today right after Brodie died something like "Oh you think AEW is some great company huh?!? They owe me $240!" then I would be calling him an asshole. But from the timeline I am aware of, this conversation started before that and just continued today. Am I missing anything?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> You’re just not very bright, are you? Again, how do you know that this guy is really owed $80? Where is your proof?


This is the fucking problem with AEW fans! I don’t have to prove if he’s owed $80! He’s saying it himself and making the claim you absolute troll.

What I’m saying is AEW to settle this dispute if he’s owed the money because they look incredibly unprofessional if they’re not paying him. It could be he’s not owed money at all, but the guy is saying he’s owed money. He could be lying, but that’s bad on him as he’s hurting his reputation.

If WWE allegedly did this you’d be having a field day, but WWE isn’t a unprofessional company like AEW! Why are you defending AEWs bad practices? End of the day it’s AEWs fault for not having the right people in management to handle these cases and have clear communications with talent and having their pay be written in temporary employment contracts. They’re nothing but a indy fed with TV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

People are coming after him on Twitter and absolutely shitting on him just because he brought it up the day after Brodie Lee's death. I didn't realize a member of the company's death meant you could excuse bad management.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> This is the fucking problem with AEW fans! I don’t have to prove if he’s owed $80! He’s saying it himself and making the claim you absolute troll.
> 
> What I’m saying is AEW to settle this dispute if he’s owed the money because they look incredibly unprofessional if they’re not paying him. It could be he’s not owed money at all, but the guy is saying he’s owed money. He could be lying, but that’s bad on him as he’s hurting his reputation.
> 
> If WWE allegedly did this you’d be having a field day, but WWE isn’t a unprofessional company like AEW! Why are you defending AEWs bad practices? End of the day it’s AEWs fault for not having the right people in management to handle these cases and have clear communications with talent and having their pay be written in temporary employment contracts. They’re nothing but a indy fed with TV.


Indy feds pay guys


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Aren't AEW and their fans supposed to be all inclusive? Don't they hate the yesteryears of wrestling because of backstage bullying? Aren't the critics supposed to be the big, bad meanies?
> 
> They are the most repulsive thing in wrestling now, and I never thought I'd say that with WWE around. Treating anyone who's not in their circle of idiots like crap when, really, the rest of the world looks down on them because they're a bunch of weirdos with a fetish for carny shitfestery.
> 
> ...


Enough with your freaking elitism and generalizations about the fans being a “circle of idiots who are a disgrace to society.” It’s beyond condescending at this point. 

God, some of you critics are being beyond toxic atm. What in the heck is wrong with you, dude?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Two Sheds said:


> I still think we do not have enough information, BUT I will say in all the responses I have seen, not one of them has called him a liar.
> 
> It is also not like he brought it up out of nowhere today either. He responded to Rip two days ago, so to say things like he brought this up right after Brodie died is not true. He seemed to what? Post an update to what he wrote earlier to clarify today? And it is not like he said Brodie owed him money.
> 
> Now if out of nowhere the guy posted today right after Brodie died something like "Oh you think AEW is some great company huh?!? They owe me $240!" then I would be calling him an asshole. But from the timeline I am aware of, this conversation started before that and just continued today. Am I missing anything?


You’ve got it summed up pretty nicely there. I don’t even know if I’d call him an asshole if Brodie Lee did trigger it. You’ve been stiffed $240 and maybe, as morbid as it is, it stings to see everyone talking about what an amazing company AEW is.

I dunno. That’s not really the situation we’re in, so it’s irrelevant.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DammitChrist said:


> Enough with your freaking elitism and generalizations about the fans being a “circle of idiots who are a disgrace to society.” It’s beyond condescending at this point.
> 
> God, some of you critics are being beyond toxic atm. What in the heck is wrong with you, dude?


Don’t come in here and call people toxic when you have the examples Chip has shared.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t care. If he’s weak, he shouldn’t be posting in social media.


I love how the critics are painted as the problem when the fans come out with this.

AEW is all inclusive, folks. The days of being meanies to eachother in wrestling are frowned upon here. Unless you're not in our circle, of course.



DammitChrist said:


> Enough with your freaking elitism and generalizations about the fans being a “circle of idiots who are a disgrace to society.” It’s beyond condescending at this point.
> 
> God, some of you critics are being beyond toxic atm. What in the heck is wrong with you, dude?


You've got people using Brodie Lee's death as an excuse to not criticise AEW and this is what you come out with?

How am I not surprised.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No, I made a thread about how lapsed wrestling fans saw AEW for the first time as it's something we all discuss often.


Still, these folks were mocking Jericho. And you found it hilarious.

Let’s take it a step further. Cornette constantly calls Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Kenny Omega, Orange Cassidy all sorts of names, and many people here do the same. Are they wrong for doing so?

People have bullied Joey Ryan. Are those people horrible for doing that?

People here have made fun of the Bucks for deleting their Twitter, saying they can’t take criticism. But this is different?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dude, you started a whole thread about people making fun of Chris Jericho’s weight.


Apparently, it’s “hilarious” to fat/body-shame a respected, living legend in Chris Jericho.

For the record, I saw the number of folks who thought it was “funny” to rip on him for it a few days ago. I’m glad that I mostly avoided that thread too since that was disappointing.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Don’t come in here and call people toxic when you have the examples Chip has shared.


It's typical of him.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wow, such professionalism from Starks and Janela, what a way to respond to a guy who's owed money from your company. If they owe him $80 then fucking give it to him, it's not like the Khans are short of cash.


The main reason why I never feel bad when Cornett's rips him a new one every week.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jesus Jas that's a bit harsh


Oh, probably.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> People are coming after him on Twitter and absolutely shitting on him just because he brought it up the day after Brodie Lee's death. I didn't realize a member of the company's death meant you could excuse bad management.


Let's check in, we're at over three hours now surely they've stopped




























Nope...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> You’ve got it summed up pretty nicely there. I don’t even know if I’d call him an asshole if Brodie Lee did trigger it. You’ve been stiffed $240 and maybe, as morbid as it is, it stings to see everyone talking about what an amazing company AEW is.
> 
> I dunno. That’s not really the situation we’re in, so it’s irrelevant.


It is irrelevant, but I wanted to compare it to something where calling him an asshole might be warranted. I think I understand the timelines here. I could be wrong, but worst case this seems like a clerical error or someone like Jelly level ilk lying to someone. I would be very surprised if someone high up was personally trying to stiff someone $80-$240.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whether those allegations is true or not, they should not brought out Brodie Lee death to discussion at all. Let the man have his death on peace and pay attention to those allegation seriously if proven to be true, because it will have serious implication that will not look good on Company.

WWE had this kind of thing for years, AEW should not be exempt and have this special previlege for them to avoid that just because they are new promotion and the owner isn't Vince McMahon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Still, these folks were mocking Jericho. And you found it hilarious.
> 
> Let’s take it a step further. Cornette constantly calls Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Kenny Omega, Orange Cassidy all sorts of names, and many people here do the same. Are they wrong for doing so?
> 
> ...


Here is how I look at the difference. Maybe this will make sense or maybe not. I have no problem with Cornette doing what he does on his podcast and there is a real difference between going after a true public figure (politician, legit famous person) vs mostly a private citizen. The law recognizes that as well. So the main difference I see is on Twitter you are actually tagging the human being involved. That forces that comment on them in a way where saying something on a podcast or forum does not. It is the digital equivalent of going to someone's house and yelling at them. THAT stuff I hate and would never do. As much as I cannot stand someone like Jelly, I would never personally tag him in a tweet or on social media. Like I said, that kind of forces that comment on them in a personal way which I see as bad. Someone would have to go out of their way to search random forums for mentions. Now I feel less bad for Jericho because he personally did it to Brock already, is a legit famous person, etc. If this Dylan guy had a history of personally attacking guys on Twitter that would be something to note too. It seems he does not.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Still, these folks were mocking Jericho. And you found it hilarious.
> 
> Let’s take it a step further. Cornette constantly calls Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Kenny Omega, Orange Cassidy all sorts of names, and many people here do the same. Are they wrong for doing so?
> 
> ...


Okay so yeah, I found the comments funny about Jericho. He is out of shape but nobody was really trying to get Jericho blacklisted or saying they hate him. They made fun of him for being fat and old, he took it in good humour.

Cornette is reviewing people and not personally harassing them or bullying them. He isn't encouraging hundreds of fans to go and harass Joey or Marko he's just giving an opinion.

Joey Ryan has sexually assaulted something like twenty women. He's deserving of negative comments and blacklisting.

Didn't The Bucks delete their Twitter because their creative ability was mocked? It'd depend on what was said for me to give fair judgement.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Here is how I look at the difference. Maybe this will make sense or maybe not. I have no problem with Cornette doing what he does on his podcast and there is a real difference between going after a true public figure (politician, legit famous person) vs mostly a private citizen. The law recognizes that as well. So the main difference I see is on Twitter you are actually tagging the human being involved. That forces that comment on them in a way where saying something on a podcast or forum does not. It is the digital equivalent of going to someone's house and yelling at them. THAT stuff I hate and would never do. As much as I cannot stand someone like Jelly, I would never personally tag him in a tweet or on social media. Like I said, that kind of forces that comment on them in a personal way which I see as bad. Someone would have to go out of their way to search random forums for mentions. Now I feel less bad for Jericho because he personally did it to Brock already, is a legit famous person, etc. If this Dylan guy had a history of personally attacking guys on Twitter that would be something to note too. It seems he does not.


It does make sense. Well done.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is also completely in line with the current Twitter culture to post things like this guy should be physically attacked for saying words online. This insane attempted equivalence of words being equal to violence has to stop.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ving an opinion.
> 
> Joey Ryan has sexually assaulted something like twenty women. He's deserving of negative comments and blacklisting.


Thus, like I said, sometimes bullying is perfectly fine.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

a few things people need to take into consideration first

1- is there any physical evidence (like a contract or something) ?

2- are there any eyewitnesses who can confirm this story ?

3- if people say that they trust Rip Rogers, ok fine
but did anybody think about the possibility that maybe this wrestler lied to Rip Rogers ?

4- do we have AEW's official response on this matter or not ?

5- we must be careful not to fall in the trap of having double standards.
when Phil Earley accused Jim Cornette of Sexual Misconduct in a tweet
people defended Jim Cornette by saying that tweets are not evidence
so how can we believe tweets in this situation ?

to summarize my points
show me a 100% proof and i will be the first to shit on Tony Khan
but until then, i can't take a tweet as evidence


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Now we’re gonna complain about fat shaming Jericho when the AEW fandom is clearly *bullying* a wrestler on Twitter.

I’d rather be with the NBA crowd who got some sense of sanity than be with the AEW lot. Who are frankly embarrassing.

The NBA fans as lapsed wrestling fans highlighted Jericho's weight problem. It’s a genuine problem because that’s how every casual observer is viewing Jericho. It’s hurts his legitimacy with casual fans as Jericho was brought in to bring AEW credibility. Instead his look is being laughed at. That’s Jericho’s fault. He’s being paid top dollars to make AEW look good, but isn’t doing them any favours.

Goldberg is in phenomenal shape for his age and Jericho should learn from him because the casuals still respect Goldberg.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, probably.


We are all built differently and handle things differently. Doesn’t make us weak. But if you are the kind of person to take things to heart working in a creative industry is not for you. So you are right but damn you worded that bad lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I feel terrible about Brodie Lee's death, but to hide behind that to discredit someone who wants what he's owed is pretty shameful. They should fire Janela and they'd have a spare 100K a year to pay job guys for one offs.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Now we’re gonna complain about fat shaming Jericho when the AEW fandom is clearly *bullying* a wrestler on Twitter.
> 
> I’d rather be with the NBA crowd who got some sense of sanity than be with the AEW lot. Who are frankly embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Dude, make like a banana and split.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> I feel terrible about Brodie Lee's death, but to hide behind that to discredit someone who wants what he's owed is pretty shameful. They should fire Janela and they'd have a spare 100K a year to pay job guys for one offs.


Once again, how do you know he is owed anything?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Once again, how do you know he is owed anything?


I mean realistically if he was lying why not lie for more money?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Sometimes bullying is perfectly fine.





JasmineAEW said:


> Oh, a few more hours of it isn’t going to hurt him.


Thanks for showing everyone what a PoS you are.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I mean realistically if he was lying why not lie for more money?


Maybe he thinks he’s owed money, but he isn’t? 

Also, it could be he’s an idiot. We don’t know.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

JeSeGaN said:


> Thanks for showing everyone what a PoS you are.


😭 <—————- cry


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

you having a bad day @JasmineAEW you don't normally get this amped up?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t care. If he’s weak, he shouldn’t be posting in social media.


Jesus christ. What is wrong with you? Seriously. You are like the definition of what is wrong with some fans. Endorsing bullying and saying its fine, saying you wouldn't give a shit if he took his life or not. Seriously. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> I feel terrible about Brodie Lee's death, but to hide behind that to discredit someone who wants what he's owed is pretty shameful. They should fire Janela and they'd have a spare 100K a year to pay job guys for one offs.


Wait? Joey Nutella is paid 100k? Tell me this isn’t real.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The XL 2 said:


> I feel terrible about Brodie Lee's death, but to hide behind that to discredit someone who wants what he's owed is pretty shameful. They should fire Janela and they'd have a spare 100K a year to pay job guys for one offs.


Yeah, it's time. He is a bad look right now. Fine Starks and Britt Baker, and ffs get a social media policy.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

is this really a thread 11 pages long???? for some guy who's owed 80 bucks???


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Seems likely to me there's just been serious miscommunication and there is a good chance blame does fall to AEW for it but shit happens so I'm not gonna complain too much and hopefully with the traction this got they become a bit more attentive and handle it better in the future.

However in terms of the bullying Bostic is getting on Twitter there is just no excuse for it....it doesn't surprise me as twitter always seems to bring out the worst in humanity but it still shouldn't be happening. Cause yes Bostic could have timed it better as this wasn't the time, but it wasn't like he was actually doing anything too wrong in his tweet (that I remember if anyone has a screenshot by any chance would like it as a reminder if I'm right to say that)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Wait? Joey Nutella is paid 100k? Tell me this isn’t real.


More. 100k is the starting rate for their guys. Janela probably at least 250k considering he's a talent scout also


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> is this really a thread 11 pages long???? for some guy who's owed 80 bucks???


This is what apologists do. They think if they don't care about something no one should.



Jman55 said:


> Seems likely to me there's just been serious miscommunication and there is a good chance blame does fall to AEW for it but shit happens so I'm not gonna complain too much and hopefully with the traction this got they become a bit more attentive and handle it better in the future.
> 
> However in terms of the bullying Bostic is getting on Twitter there is just no excuse for it....it doesn't surprise me as twitter always seems to bring out the worst in humanity but it still shouldn't be happening. Cause yes Bostic could have timed it better as this wasn't the time, but it wasn't like he was actually doing anything too wrong in his tweet (that I remember if anyone has a screenshot by any chance would like it as a reminder if I'm right to say that)


That's basically it. He didn't do anything wrong at all. The wrestlers should be sticking up for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> is this really a thread 11 pages long???? for some guy who's owed 80 bucks???


So it's cool to not pay talent in full?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Its really sickening seeing all these other fans and especially the pro wrestlers themselves making fun of this guy and shitting on him hard, but pretending like they are nice people. No you're not. Just because you got lucky and are making 100k plus because you're friends with the owners doesn't mean that everyone has the same luxury as you do. 80$ or 120$ is a decent amount of money for some people and can help them buy groceries for a week.

Other than that. It seems like the 80 dollars was the going rate and everyone got paid this amount. The guy thought he was getting more. Really seems like a communication issue between him and AEW. They should have been more clear about it if true.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Jesus christ. What is wrong with you? Seriously. You are like the definition of what is wrong with some fans. Endorsing bullying and saying its fine, saying you wouldn't give a shit if he took his life or not. Seriously. Grow the fuck up.


Are you okay with fans and other wrestlers bullying Joey Ryan?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Are you okay with fans and other wrestlers bullying Joey Ryan?


Only thing I know about Joey Ryan is that he wrestled in PWG a few times.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> you having a bad day @JasmineAEW you don't normally get this amped up?


I’m just tired of the hypocrisy.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Only thing I know about Joey Ryan is that he wrestled in PWG a few times.


Really?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> This is what apologists do. They think if they don't care about something no one should.
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically it. He didn't do anything wrong at all. The wrestlers should be sticking up for him.





RapShepard said:


> So it's cool to not pay talent in full?


this is why this forum is shit

you got 3 fucking threads about how "terrible AEW is" going on for like 10 plus pages.

no one talks about the product no more cause all these weirdos post all this negative AEW attention that really isn't warrented.

"nba fans think Jericho is fat" "some random guy says he's owed money with no proof" "Cornette an Russo said this" why tf are these threads 15 fucking pages? any time some wants to actually talk about the product, like who's underrated? best tag team, that thread goes to shit to because of all the crybabies

all the weirdos just post dozens of comments about how much they hate AEW and they're pieces of shit and cry like lil girls. holy shit man. i come on here for like an hour a day and it's nothing but negativity about literally everything


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dylan Bostic is still being bullied by the way. We're four or five hours past him removing the tweet now.

At least it's slowing down


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> this is why this forum is shit
> 
> you got 3 fucking threads about how "terrible AEW is" going on for like 10 plus pages.
> 
> ...


Why don't you make some positive threads then [emoji2373]. You're never going to stop people from having gripes, but what you could do is create a discussion that lends towards positive talk. For as much as some claim to enjoy AEW and that negative threads are ruining the section, very few seem to actively be trying to put positivity out in the form of positive threads to provide the balance they claim to want.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Are you okay with fans and other wrestlers bullying Joey Ryan?


Not on Twitter and tagging him personally UNLESS the person doing so is one of the 20+ people he is alleged to have sexually assaulted. If they are taking legal action, they can tag him directly. Otherwise, let the system work as none of us have direct knowledge.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Some people are mad and don't even know why. The abuse is still going by the way.
> 
> Guy doesn't know why he's mad he just is
> 
> ...




LOL and they wonder why AEW's fanbase is not growing?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More. 100k is the starting rate for their guys. Janela probably at least 250k considering he's a talent scout also


So basically the entire roster is overpaid.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

@alex0816 This forum for many years is calling for shits and causing negativity all around about WWE, yet not single one call the forum is going to be shitter because of that.

Again AEW isn't this special kind of promotion that warrant such exemption, people will get angry and voicing their displeasure it the product isn't good enough or make a bad decision just like WWE does for many years.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> So basically the entire roster is overpaid.


Pretty much but to be fair a lot of smaller sporting franchises have to overpay guys to get them in. This could've been what happened to TK with a lot of the "name" talent


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Pretty much but to be fair a lot of smaller sporting franchises have to overpay guys to get them in. This could've been what happened to TK with a lot of the "name" talent


Overpaying for some actual talented wrestlers is fine but paying over 100k for guys like Cutler, Janela, Avalon...that’s a big waste of money.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Still, these folks were mocking Jericho. And you found it hilarious.
> 
> Let’s take it a step further. Cornette constantly calls *Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Kenny Omega, Orange Cassidy* all sorts of names, and many people here do the same. Are they wrong for doing so?
> 
> ...



see the only one i dont like him calling names is Omega, because the other 3 are hot garbage!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

just curious about something
am i the only one here who has ZERO active social media accounts ?
these sites are cancer
social media is the worst invention since the first atomic bomb
i made a facebook account because some sites and games require it, and i don't even use it
i always call them the dumpsters of the internet


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

alex0816 said:


> this is why this forum is shit
> 
> you got 3 fucking threads about how "terrible AEW is" going on for like 10 plus pages.
> 
> ...



these threads are the only thing keeping this forum alive though


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So it's cool to not pay talent in full?


How do you kn


jroc72191 said:


> see the only one i dont like him calling names is Omega, because the other 3 are hot garbage!


I rest my case.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Reading these comments ..twitter is so shit damn.

And why are these wrestlers actually acknowledging this random dude publicly on Twitter anyways? Takes away from making them feel like stars. Indy level stuff here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> How do you kn


Your reply doesn't make sense here. What I replied to which is below leaves indicates that alex0816 believes Dylan was shorted. That's what I replied to. 

As far as you though, how do you know he wasn't? Nobody here has hard evidence either way. Your clear assumption is that he wasn't shorted. 



alex0816 said:


> is this really a thread 11 pages long???? for some guy who's owed 80 bucks???


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> this is why this forum is shit
> 
> you got 3 fucking threads about how "terrible AEW is" going on for like 10 plus pages.
> 
> ...


People talk about what they want to talk about. If that’s AEW being boring or whatever, let them have at it. You don’t have to join in. All your posts are just whining because people won’t coddle you.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> just curious about something
> am i the only one here who has ZERO active social media accounts ?
> these sites are cancer
> social media is the worst invention since the first atomic bomb
> ...


Nah, I don't. Unless you count Discord which I use for work.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Why don't you make some positive threads then [emoji2373]. You're never going to stop people from having gripes, but what you could do is create a discussion that lends towards positive talk. For as much as some claim to enjoy AEW and that negative threads are ruining the section, very few seem to actively be trying to put positivity out in the form of positive threads to provide the balance they claim to want.


what's the point? every time someone does, some of the first post are "TK don't know what he's doing" "Cody is a spot light hog piece of shit" "AEW can't book so who cares" and the threads get derailed because of the weirdos who hate the product but continue to watch.


kamaro011 said:


> @alex0816 This forum for many years is calling for shits and causing negativity all around about WWE, yet not single one call the forum is going to be shitter because of that.
> 
> Again AEW isn't this special kind of promotion that warrant such exemption, people will get angry and voicing their displeasure it the product isn't good enough or make a bad decision just like WWE does for many years.


so don't watch AEW. you clearly don't like it


The Wood said:


> People talk about what they want to talk about. If that’s AEW being boring or whatever, let them have at it. You don’t have to join in. All your posts are just whining because people won’t coddle you.


because they're the only threads up in this bitch. every time someone actually posts something wanting to talk about a certain wrestler or upcoming ppv or anything really, the usual suspects, including yourself, just come in and shit on the topic and the thread gets derailed

why would anyone who enjoys AEW wanna start a topic in this toxic place full of you weirdos? who rather talk about some random guy who's owed 80 bucks from TK, allegedly, instead of what Kenny Omega may do next? or Mox will do next?

shit either gets derailed or no one wants to talk about it because theres 3 other threads going off about how bad AEW is so they look at those instead and argue with the likes of Chip, rainmaker, wood, cult, bdon


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More. 100k is the starting rate for their guys. Janela probably at least 250k considering he's a talent scout also


Who the fuck thought it was a good idea to make Janela a talent scout?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> just curious about something
> am i the only one here who has ZERO active social media accounts ?
> these sites are cancer
> social media is the worst invention since the first atomic bomb
> ...


I have a Discus account, and then I use a forum or 2. No Youtube, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, TikTok, Discord, Twitch or whatever people use these days. It´s pure garbage and hate. Especially Twitter is toxic -People there are just waiting for something to be outraged about


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Barry Burton said:


> Who the fuck thought it was a good idea to make Janela a talent scout?


Janela


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> just curious about something
> am i the only one here who has ZERO active social media accounts ?
> these sites are cancer
> social media is the worst invention since the first atomic bomb
> ...


Only Facebook really. I've got friends and family on there and it's good to keep up to date on there. I'm too old for shit like Snapchat though


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Janela


🤣Color me shocked.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Your reply doesn't make sense here. What I replied to which is below leaves indicates that alex0816 believes Dylan was shorted. That's what I replied to.
> 
> As far as you though, how do you know he wasn't? Nobody here has hard evidence either way. Your clear assumption is that he wasn't shorted.


That reply I did to you was an accident. I started to reply, but abandoned it. When I replied to the other guy, it somehow showed up as well. My bad.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

@alex0816 please you don't want to say that, people back then said the same thing to WWE "hater" and now they are struggling to gain those fans back that feels disappointed about current product. Over the years WWE have halfed their viewership and fanbase, the trend seems pointing to negative at this rate.

You don't want to same thing happen to AEW will you?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> what's the point? every time someone does, some of the first post are "TK don't know what he's doing" "Cody is a spot light hog piece of shit" "AEW can't book so who cares" and the threads get derailed because of the weirdos who hate the product but continue to watch.


Don't allow it to be derailed by overly engaging with people going against the fun spirit of the thread. The 10 posts you'd make going back and forth with someone you deem a weirdo, could just as easily be spent having a nice fun fan out conversation with someone who's just as thrilled for what's going on as you. Now while there's still detractors in the thread they're left to talk amongst each other versus bringing you down from speaking on what you enjoy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> That reply I did to you was an accident. I started to reply, but abandoned it. When I replied to the other guy, it somehow showed up as well. My bad.


Got you shit happens lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone calm the hell down, if this dude was bullied then aew staff rightly deserve criticism. If there's no proof these allegations are true then ill close it.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

kamaro011 said:


> @alex0816 please you don't want to say that, people back then said the same thing to WWE "hater" and now they are struggling to gain those fans back that feels disappointed about current product. Over the years WWE have halfed their viewership and fanbase, the trend seems pointing to negative at this rate.
> 
> You don't want to same thing happen to AEW will you?


you wanna continue to watch something you dislike, be my guest, i couldn't care less. but don't act like it's some sacrifice you make for the betterment of wrestling


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Don't allow it to be derailed by overly engaging with people going against the fun spirit of the thread. The 10 posts you'd make going back and forth with someone you deem a weirdo, could just as easily be spent having a nice fun fan out conversation with someone who's just as thrilled for what's going on as you. Now while there's still detractors in the thread they're left to talk amongst each other versus bringing you down from speaking on what you enjoy.


unfortunately, anyone taking in the thread wants to argue with the weirdos or the dumbass topics such as this are gonna be the irst thing people see because it has 15 pages for absolutely no reason with weirdos talking about how awful AEW are to people for no reason


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Why don't you make some positive threads then [emoji2373]. You're never going to stop people from having gripes, but what you could do is create a discussion that lends towards positive talk. For as much as some claim to enjoy AEW and that negative threads are ruining the section, very few seem to actively be trying to put positivity out in the form of positive threads to provide the balance they claim to want.


Alright, you're telling me that if I decide to make a positive thread on the AEW section right now that it won't get derailed?

For the record, I'll do it. You just give me about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd like to point out it's rare a positive thread is derailed. People just aren't as interested in the positive threads.



Firefromthegods said:


> Everyone calm the hell down, if this dude was bullied then aew staff rightly deserve criticism. If there's no proof these allegations are true then ill close it.


Rip Rogers a highly reputable wrestler turned trainer vouches that allegations are true


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd like to point out it's rare a positive thread is derailed. People just aren't as interested in the positive threads.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rip Rogers a highly reputable wrestler turned trainer vouches that allegations are true*


I dunno man, if a man called "The Hustler" is trying to spin us a tale about how another man needs money, I don't think he's on the up and up...



This is sarcasm btw.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd like to point out it's rare a positive thread is derailed. People just aren't as interested in the positive threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Rip Rogers a highly reputable wrestler turned trainer vouches that allegations are true


because because people like you, well mostly you, make dumbass thread you know are gonna get a reaction form AEW fans. you try to belittle AEW with shit reasons "nba fans think jericho is fat" and "a rando is owed 80 bucks, maybe" and the thread gets tons of responses from the weirdos and the people who think the thread is shit, SPOILER ALERT, the thread is shit


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> you wanna continue to watch something you dislike, be my guest, i couldn't care less. but don't act like it's some sacrifice you make for the betterment of wrestling


That's your words, not mine.

So voicing for betterment of AEW product is not something good on your book i see, i will not make further attempt to reply. Clearly you have a strong opinion on this.


----------



## Barry Burton (Aug 15, 2018)

alex0816 said:


> because because people like you, well mostly you, make dumbass thread you know are gonna get a reaction form AEW fans. you try to belittle AEW with shit reasons "nba fans think jericho is fat" and "a rando is owed 80 bucks, maybe" and the thread gets tons of responses from the weirdos and the people who think the thread is shit, SPOILER ALERT, the thread is shit


It's not really my place to say much, but if it bothers you to the point you feel you have to say something about it, perhaps your time and effort would be better served placing the gentleman on ignore and focusing on the positive aspects of the company you enjoy. It's not worth getting wallowed up in the perceived negativity of others, in my opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> because because people like you, well mostly you, make dumbass thread you know are gonna get a reaction form AEW fans. you try to belittle AEW with shit reasons "nba fans think jericho is fat" and "a rando is owed 80 bucks, maybe" and the thread gets tons of responses from the weirdos and the people who think the thread is shit, SPOILER ALERT, the thread is shit


I'm sorry you feel that way but with a combined 41 pages it seems people are interested in having these conversations

By the way, you're derailing this thread.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> unfortunately, anyone taking in the thread wants to argue with the weirdos or the dumbass topics such as this are gonna be the irst thing people see because it has 15 pages for absolutely no reason with weirdos talking about how awful AEW are to people for no reason


Aye you can't control what others post, but just engaging more with the folk more along your lines will certainly make your personal experience more enjoyable.


DammitChrist said:


> Alright, you're telling me that if I decide to make a positive thread on the AEW section right now that it won't get derailed?
> 
> For the record, I'll do it. You just give me about 15-20 minutes.


I'm not saying that nobody won't have anything negative to say, but as I said in a later response it's also important to engage with the people who are posting things you'd rather see discussed. 

Think of like this, if you make a thread about how you're excited for what Miro is going to do at the wedding of Kip and Penelope which reply chain is probably going to be more enjoyable for you

Poster A who's also is interested because they think this is when Miro gets to break out and show what we thought was missing

Or me who's saying bleh this Miro shit is dumb as fuck and he probably needs a reboot, I can't wait for this story to end (real feelings I have lol)

Obvious poster A is probably more likely to give you the conversation you want to have, while I should be avoided as I clearly am not into it even a little bit.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

kamaro011 said:


> That's your words, not mine.
> 
> So voicing for betterment of AEW product is not something good on your book i see, i will not make further attempt to reply. Clearly you have a strong opinion on this.


voicing YOUR betterment. what YOU think is best. wrestling is subjetive and everyone has an opinon

does AEW have problems? sure. im not gonna bitch and moan about them constantly. i'll talk about the things i enjoy


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way but with a combined 41 pages it seems people are interested in having these conversations
> 
> By the way, you're derailing this thread.


now you know how it feels


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> now you know how it feels


Settle down mate.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Aye you can't control what others post, but just engaging more with the folk more along your lines will certainly make your personal experience more enjoyable. I'm not saying that nobody won't have anything negative to say, but as I said in a later response it's also important to engage with the people who are posting things you'd rather see discussed.
> 
> Think of like this, if you make a thread about how you're excited for what Miro is going to do at the wedding of Kip and Penelope which reply chain is probably going to be more enjoyable for you
> 
> ...


saying shit like "this Miro storyline is trash" is good criticism.

when every thread has a comment "TK don't know what they're doing" "Cody rHHHodes needs to die in a hole" "im not watching the ppv but i know it sucks" "AEW has a guy who wrestled in wwe 11 years ago, this is a huge problem" "i book an indy show 4 times a year so i know good booking" thats the bullshit im talking about.

you wanna criticize one segment/wrestler/angle/match, cool, i can talk about that. don't go in every thread saying dumbshit and lumping a whole show and roster into a bubble of your pessimism


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Settle down mate.


nah


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> nah


It doesn't have to be a big deal you can just put us on ignore.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Then ignore them. Theres people in rants right now cursing me out and I've just rolled my eyes. We are all just anonymous people on the internet. Its not like cody cares bdon hates him. It's not like Tony cares some dude from wombat Australia thinks his incompetent. Mike nakazowa isn't going to beg me to like him.

Chip thinks chuck Taylor is shit, I enjoy chucky on occasion. If chip thinks his killing the business and looks shit I don't give a rats. I enjoy cody even though bdon thinks his a self grandizing buffoon. What bdon thinks means nothing though I do agree with him that cody can be up his ass.

Now if chip were to say I should be embarrassed to enjoy chuck then I'm calling his ass out. And if bdon d I es the same I'm calling his ass out.

That's exactly the approach everyone should be taking


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> saying shit like "this Miro storyline is trash" is good criticism.
> 
> when every thread has a comment "TK don't know what they're doing" "Cody rHHHodes needs to die in a hole" "im not watching the ppv but i know it sucks" "AEW has a guy who wrestled in wwe 11 years ago, this is a huge problem" "i book an indy show 4 times a year so i know good booking" thats the bullshit im talking about.
> 
> you wanna criticize one segment/wrestler/angle/match, cool, i can talk about that. don't go in every thread saying dumbshit and lumping a whole show and roster into a bubble of your pessimism


I feel you to a degree, I think the oddly personal hatred for the McMahons is weird as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bostic is still copping abuse for those interested. He deleted his tweet seven hours ago


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Stop trying to control others and let discussions happen as they may. We don’t need to censor all these convos because alex doesn’t like the tone of them. Don’t participate. Or do in a way you deem fit. But you’re the one being negative and whinging right now.

Back to this: I really think wrestlers need to check their conduct on social media. How no promotion has figured this out yet is beyond me.

Poor Bostic.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dude, make like a banana and split.


Who the heck are you to tell me what to do? You’ve only recently joined this forum and acting like you own it. Calling me a child, you are the actual child! You give AEW fans a bad name. Go sort yourself out.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I feel you to a degree, I think the oddly personal hatred for the McMahons is weird as well.


i don't spend time in wwe forum cause i don't watch. only this one and the classic sometimes. but if thats the case, they're idiots too


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Stop trying to control others and let discussions happen as they may. We don’t need to censor all these convos because alex doesn’t like the tone of them. Don’t participate. Or do in a way you deem fit. But you’re the one being negative and whinging right now.
> 
> Back to this: I really think wrestlers need to check their conduct on social media. How no promotion has figured this out yet is beyond me.
> 
> Poor Bostic.


oh no im a derailing a thread like you and all the other cronies do. sucks don't it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Who the heck are you to tell me what to do? You’ve only recently joined this forum and acting like you own it. Calling me a child, you are the actual child! You give AEW fans a bad name. Go sort yourself out.


She been around a little while now brah


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> oh no im a derailing a thread like you and all the other cronies do. sucks don't it


Do you care about the topic at hand or is this just an excuse for you to fight with people ?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

With all due respect, he couldn't at least have waited a week or 2 after the Brodie passing to post this? If he was being bullied, then that sucks to hear and I hope he gets his money but the timing of this is fishy imo.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> With all due respect, he couldn't at least have waited a week or 2 after the Brodie passing to post this? If he was being bullied, then that sucks to hear and I hope he gets his money but the timing of this is fishy imo.


Honestly I'm debating on whether to close this or not


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chrome said:


> With all due respect, he couldn't at least have waited a week or 2 after the Brodie passing to post this? If he was being bullied, then that sucks to hear and I hope he gets his money but the timing of this is fishy imo.


If he had waited a week or two, he still would have been bullied, I think. This isn’t about there being a genuine reason to be upset — it’s because he’s criticising the company at all.

Rip Rogers brought this up on Christmas Day. I’ve seen people trying to imply Rip was a liar. Dylan just confirmed his story and then made a statement that had absolutely nothing to do with Brodie Lee.

The timing sucks, but sitting on it seems like an awkward thing to do too. 



Firefromthegods said:


> Honestly I'm debating on whether to close this or not


Why close it? Like I legitimately don’t understand. It’s an issue with the company that is unfolding and is important/interesting to doscuss


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> If he had waited a week or two, he still would have been bullied, I think. This isn’t about there being a genuine reason to be upset — it’s because he’s criticising the company at all.
> 
> Rip Rogers brought this up on Christmas Day. I’ve seen people trying to imply Rip was a liar. Dylan just confirmed his story and then made a statement that had absolutely nothing to do with Brodie Lee.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm aware. But I've also seen a lot of the flare ups. And since they haven't been over the top bad that's why I said to Chrome im debating whether to just close it or not


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yes I'm aware. But I've also seen a lot of the flare ups. And since they haven't been over the top bad that's why I said to Chrome im debating whether to just close it or not


I think it’s going to be a story to follow, so I wouldn’t close it just yet.

Cornette’s podcast drops in about 12 hours, so that will be interesting.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I think it’s going to be a story to follow, so I wouldn’t close it just yet.
> 
> Cornette’s podcast drops in about 12 hours, so that will be interesting.


I'm more interested in aews response


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm more interested in aews response


It would be very easy to put out a statement like “AEW values the contributions of all performers. We believed our arrangement with Dylan Bostic to be transparent, but AEW is working with Mr. Bostic and addressing the matter” or some bullshit.

But they’ve done nothing. And presumably these talents have asked about their pay at some point.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> It would be very easy to put out a statement like “AEW values the contributions of all performers. We believed our arrangement with Dylan Bostic to be transparent, but AEW is working with Mr. Bostic and addressing the matter” or some bullshit.
> 
> But they’ve done nothing. And presumably these talents have asked about their pay at some point.


By talents you mean the ones that are used but don't have official contracts like del sol, bayleys husband etc?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> By talents you mean the ones that are used but don't have official contracts like del sol, bayleys husband etc?


In this context I just mean guys like Dylan Bostic and Flash Flanagan who thought they were stiffed on pay. The way Rip Rogers says they are still waiting for it to be cleared up implies that they’ve contacted AEW about getting it corrected and they’ve just been ignored/AEW hasn’t addressed it yet.

Which is bullshit, frankly. And I think that’s why some people are really shocked. Because there’s not really a good excuse at this point.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> In this context I just mean guys like Dylan Bostic and Flash Flanagan who thought they were stiffed on pay. The way Rip Rogers says they are still waiting for it to be cleared up implies that they’ve contacted AEW about getting it corrected and they’ve just been ignored/AEW hasn’t addressed it yet.
> 
> Which is bullshit, frankly. And I think that’s why some people are really shocked. Because there’s not really a good excuse at this point.


Yeah you'd expect that kind of shady stuff from Amazon to quibble over shelling out less than a hundred bucks


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

So looks like 15 pages of chaos from the same usual suspects again (on both sides). 

To summarise for all of us, other than a couple of people saying they/a wrestler they know were underpaid, has there been any actual proof? (And people saying it is not proof just in advance of someone suggesting it is).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hayabusasc said:


> So looks like 15 pages of chaos from the same usual suspects again (on both sides).
> 
> To summarise for all of us, other than a couple of people saying they/a wrestler they know were underpaid, has there been any actual proof? (And people saying it is not proof just in advance of someone suggesting it is).


Depends how much you value rip Rogers opinion. I'm waiting on a response from aew corporate personally


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Firefromthegods said:


> Depends how much you value rip Rogers opinion. I'm waiting on a response from aew corporate personally


An opinion isn't a fact (something a few politicians really need to learn across the globe).

If there isn't any proof then this is all a storm in a teacup.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There is absolutely no reason for Dylan Bostic and Flash Flanagan to lie to a mentor like that. There’s no reason to burn a bridge with AEW over a small amount of money. No one from AEW has disputed it and Voices of Wrestling has corroborated the rate of pay Bostic is alleging, only they’re saying it’s _supposed_ to be that way.

The likelihood that this is made up is very, very slim. It just comes down to whether AEW fucked up communication with their talents or flat-out lied.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

For the record, it seems like an insane and inept PR move to blatantly lie about what you’ve agreed to pay talent. This is probably a communication issue on AEW’s end. In which case, they need to be more clear in the future and apologise to the talent they fucked.

It is a bad look to mess up communicating pays like that. Very sloppy. But it’s not as egregiously evil as them lying to talent for...some reason.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't buy guys getting paid 80 bucks to do work on TV. 200 seems the minimum they could get away with although still seems low.

Either it's a mistake on the part of AEW OR they really are just taking advantage of guys by having them come into TV for 80 bucks a night...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't buy guys getting paid 80 bucks to do work on TV. 200 seems the minimum they could get away with although still seems low.
> 
> Either it's a mistake on the part of AEW OR they really are just taking advantage of guys by having them come into TV for 80 bucks a night...


Yeah, that’s way below what they should be getting paid. It wouldn’t surprise me if it was a clerical error and this is just their panic spin to make it seem intentional or something.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> end thread fook bostic/cornette/rip for clout chasing with lies
> bruh got paid end of story
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343285639047999488


I call bullshit on that. I once got paid £200 just to waiter at a small wedding for a few hours. No way is he only getting paid $80 for such a high risk job.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

80 dollars for a night of work?

The dishwashers would probably make more than that in a few hours


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> View attachment 95273
> 
> 
> View attachment 95274
> ...


AEW fan base are notorious for being c*nts to be fair. There's a lot of stories out there from people who have said they've had death threats, constant online abuse, people trying to hack their IP addresses, people actually turning up in the neighbourhoods looking for them etc etc just for posting an online opinion. This is the age we live in now. A lot of sick in the head neckbeards out there and that's nothing compared to the stalking abuse they give female wrestling stars.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Fighting over $80? I mean... why


To be fair, you don't know what his financial situation is like. I know people who would be fighting their employer for £5. $80 could be very significant to someone and for a billionaire not to pay it is utter twatish behaviour.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

He picked the worst time to say all of this. Apparently he was owed 100 bucks hope its worth losing a potential career over


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> How would you react if someone really close to you just died and a guy out of nowhere decide to throw shades to the company in which the person really close to you was working ?


Personally I wouldn't give a shit as it probably happens everywhere. How does someone ripping in to a company affect you mourning the loss of someone?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

the_flock said:


> Personally I wouldn't give a shit as it probably happens everywhere. How does someone ripping in to a company affect you mourning the loss of someone?


I’m genuinely confused by this angle people are taking.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> AEW fan base are notorious for being c*nts to be fair. There's a lot of stories out there from people who have said they've had death threats, constant online abuse, people trying to hack their IP addresses, people actually turning up in the neighbourhoods looking for them etc etc just for posting an online opinion. This is the age we live in now. A lot of sick in the head neckbeards out there and that's nothing compared to the stalking abuse they give female wrestling stars.


Excuse me? Could you not paint an entire fan base with the same brush. Its going to cause shit stop it


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Christopher Near said:


> He picked the worst time to say all of this. Apparently he was owed 100 bucks hope its worth losing a potential career over


I actually know someone who wasn't paid in their job, the boss refused to pay, so the worker went outside and told everyone who would listen. A big burly guy went in to the workplace and told the boss to pay the worker money or else. Sure enough he paid up there and then. The worker then quit and got work elsewhere.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If your next pay was 80 short would you be cool with it?


80 dollars is pretty much tony khans lunch money if he was reslly owed 80 tony wouldve been paid it by now

Something doesn't add up


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

the_flock said:


> I actually know someone who wasn't paid in their job, the boss refused to pay, so the worker went outside and told everyone who would listen. A big burly guy went in to the workplace and told the boss to pay the worker money or else. Sure enough he paid up there and then. The worker then quit and got work elsewhere.


That makes sense but this guy has everyone on twitter coming for his head. Not a good look


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The fan base is a cult at this point.
> 
> I don’t know why AEW pays anyone, I’m certain their fans would work for them for free.



I'm actually siding with aew on this one but you may be right. Wasnt Ben carter gonna work for free on dark


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Christopher Near said:


> I'm actually siding with aew on this one but you may be right. Wasnt Ben carter gonna work for free on dark


@La Parka don't make those sorts of generalisations. The fanbase isn't a cult however some take their fandom too seriously.

Sorry to reply to this chris I'm too lazy to find his original post. Also could you try not to triple and double post please


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Its amazing how people will automatically side with a billion dollar company


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @La Parka don't make those sorts of generalisations. The fanbase isn't a cult however some take their fandom too seriously.
> 
> Sorry to reply to this chris I'm too lazy to find his original post. Also could you try not to triple and double post please



Fair enough


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @La Parka don't make those sorts of generalisations. The fanbase isn't a cult however some take their fandom too seriously.
> 
> Sorry to reply to this chris I'm too lazy to find his original post. Also could you try not to triple and double post please


Tip: if you click the arrow pointing upwards in a circle on a quoted post, it takes you back to the original post.

Fwiw, I agree with @La Parka


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Let's remember it's the Christmas season, and with the "pandemic" going on (almost) everyone is running low in cash. Indy workers aren't known to earn a lot in good times, let alone times like the present. $240 might not seem like much to overpaid ghouls like Britt Baker or Joey Janella, but for the workers who haven't sucked their way to a guaranteed contract, like Dylan, it's enough to survive on for a few weeks. I also know Dylan's wife recently gave birth, so it's safe to say he could use the money.


----------



## EyeFoxUp (Apr 9, 2020)

Bostic has more Twitter followers than Janela, Starks, and Baker combined.


----------



## EyeFoxUp (Apr 9, 2020)

Friends are friends. Brodie was in AEW from March until October. He was a great obviously but this isn’t a lifelong employee passing away. Business should still be running accordingly.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> 80 dollars is pretty much tony khans lunch money if he was reslly owed 80 tony wouldve been paid it by now
> 
> Something doesn't add up


If 80$ is the rate they had than Tony shouldn't give a fuck what the guy wants. Even if 80$ is pocket change for someone like Khan. If you give me extra money just to shut up than whats stopping other talent from wanting the same, or doing similar things in the future. 

Buuuuuut. If they owe him money and it was some miscommunication than of course pay the guy his missing money. Also yes. 80$ is low just to be an extra. I was thinking they wouldn't go below 100$ for any sort of work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I knew Jelly Nutella was trash, but Ricky Starks' response was a huge disappointment.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We don't have enough information for all of this conclusion jumping. 

Maybe the guy is a liar and douche and maybe that's why the talents are ripping him? Or maybe it was a clerical error?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂 

The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I knew Jelly Nutella was trash, but Ricky Starks' response was a huge disappointment.*


Why? he was said to have an attitude a couple of years ago.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ya posting his 240 dollar piss contest when it was a lie? man ya need to do research on douches. And on this week?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

17 pages just to discuss a he said/he said case of $120? Was this really worth the AEW lovers/haters fighting? Besides a couple anecdotal twitter posts, we have no confirmation of anything. It feels ridiculous for anyone to make any definitive opinions at this point.

Also painting the AEW fan base as all the same or more rabid then any other fan base is just over exaggeration. Every fan base has hardcore crazies that use social media to frustrate anger. The WWE, NFL, NBA, EPL, etc all have these fans. This isn't a case of AEW being any different. Hell TV shows and movies have some of the most toxic fans on earth.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂
> 
> The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.


I'd say Wood feels passionate about the topic because he can relate

I certainly can, I used to work for a guy who didn't short us but was habitually late with payment. I was okay because I don't spend a lot but a colleague of mine flipped out every fortnight when pay was late because he'd struggle to survive until he was paid and lived week to week

For me personally I'm more upset by the bullying (which is STILL happening almost 24 hours later) simply because the guy wanted his $240.00


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂
> 
> The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.


he hate AEW so hard. 

I can never be on a board 24 7 to hate on a company and not say one nice thing bout dem. 😂


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd say Wood feels passionate about the topic because he can relate
> 
> I certainly can, I used to work for a guy who didn't short us but was habitually late with payment. I was okay because I don't spend a lot but a colleague of mine flipped out every fortnight when pay was late because he'd struggle to survive until he was paid and lived week to week
> 
> For me personally I'm more upset by the bullying (which is STILL happening almost 24 hours later) simply because the guy wanted his $240.00


bruh everyone in da wrestling industry dragged him. Ya here defending him. 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

K4L318 said:


> bruh everyone in da wrestling industry dragged him. Ya here defending him. 😂


Only three people in the business actually dragged him and all are biased.

Yeah, I'm on his side. Pay the man.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> 17 pages just to discuss a he said/he said case of $120? Was this really worth the AEW lovers/haters fighting? Besides a couple anecdotal twitter posts, we have no confirmation of anything. It feels ridiculous for anyone to make any definitive opinions at this point.
> 
> Also painting the AEW fan base as all the same or more rabid then any other fan base is just over exaggeration. Every fan base has hardcore crazies that use social media to frustrate anger. The WWE, NFL, NBA, EPL, etc all have these fans. This isn't a case of AEW being any different. Hell TV shows and movies have some of the most toxic fans on earth.


i said the exact same thing and got "it's a discussion" response

don't tell me this isn't an AEW hate forum when almost every thread is some sort of criticism in some way and theres 20 plus pages about some dumb shit when other pages never get past a few pages


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

AEW fangirls have fast become the most annoying, abhorrent, ridiculous fans in wrestling.

The level of blind defence of the promotion no matter what is laughable.

Its not WCW, I had hope it would be half as good as WCW at its peak. But tbh WCW in 2001 was better than this cliquey, goofy promotion that has a blonde Miro running around playing on his xbox lmao.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> i said the exact same thing and got "it's a discussion" response
> 
> don't tell me this isn't an AEW hate forum when almost every thread is some sort of criticism in some way and theres 20 plus pages about some dumb shit when other pages never get past a few pages


Look, we're allowed to discuss the negative here. Some people think this is an AEW fan site but it's an AEW discussion forum meaning we can talk good, bad and in between.

If you want to close anything negative and just have positivity that's up to you but many people would leave if that was the case. I'd be the first one gone and would just post in classics and rants.

If you don't like negative put us on ignore. Please stop complaining about it though.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Rip Rogers is a joke and so are most of the people he trains his entire school is nothing but s***. I seen several his wrestlers wrestle locally in Indiana for New era wrestling and Hoosier pro wrestling and they all suck.




I think it's a disservice to aew and it's fans that they even brought them into wrestle at all. just pay them there $250 and tell them to go f*** themselves.
and I've met Bostic he's kind of a douchebag I'm assuming that he considers people not treating him like a superstar to be bullying because that seems to me the type of person he is. He's one of those guys who are barely even low-carb joggers even in small promotions but want to be treated like the top guys, and considers it to be disrespect of someone doesn't.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only three people in the business actually dragged him and all are biased.
> 
> Yeah, I'm on his side. Pay the man.


wit out knowing if his story checks out. C'mon bruh. 

he made a post when someone died.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> I think it's a disservice to aew and it's fans that they even brought them into wrestle at all. just pay them there $250 and tell them to go f*** themselves.
> and *I've met Bostic he's kind of a douchebag I'm assuming that he considers people not treating him like a superstar to be bullying because that seems to me the type of person he is. He's one of those guys* who are barely even low-carb joggers even in small promotions but want to be treated like the top guys, and considers it to be disrespect of someone doesn't.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

K4L318 said:


> wit out knowing if his story checks out. C'mon bruh.
> 
> he made a post when someone died.


He made the post a few days prior although I do agree he could've waited a few days.

Pat Patterson just died, does WWE get a pass on any owed money?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He made the post a few days prior although I do agree he could've waited a few days.
> 
> Pat Patterson just died, does WWE get a pass on any owed money?


WWE is always exception, don't you know?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂
> 
> The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.



TBF the reactions from the AEW wrestlers are a little much


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Reactions from wrestlers is not right. Really makes AEW look Bush league. 

TK needs to sort this mess out before more damage is done.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Reminder: if your fangirl ass thinks its okay for wrestlers to hurl abuse at someone asking for the money they are literally owed, you are a monumental clown.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Rip Rogers is a joke and so are most of the people he trains his entire school is nothing but s***. I seen several his wrestlers wrestle locally in Indiana for New era wrestling and Hoosier pro wrestling and they all suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, John Cena, Batista, Brock Lesnar and Orton never did anything notable.

You know this company employee Jelly Janela, right? A man who is a self trained backyard bum who also happened to be AEWs “talent scout”?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Joey Janella should be one of the last guys to say anything because he’s not worth the $100k he’s getting now plus Jim Cornette called him out on his podcast for doing a sexual act on someone so he shouldn’t even have said anything or have a voice on this.
> 
> Rip Rogers was the first guy to say something the other day and he’s a well respected guy in the industry and has no reason to lie. This guy released his statement today saying it’s true he was underpaid and he has every right to do that no matter what happened with Brodie.


Lol was the sexual act on cornettes wife?I think jim Owens nutella a couple hundo if that's the case.....


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, John Cena, Batista, Brock Lesnar and Orton never did anything notable.
> 
> You know this company employee Jelly Janela, right? A man who is a self trained backyard bum who also happened to be AEWs “talent scout”?


The list of great talent that came through OVW is highly impressive if you look into it.

Plus Rip was pretty awesome as a worker himself


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lol was the sexual act on cornettes wife?I think jim Owens nutella a couple hundo if that's the case.....


Obviously not. It was on another wrestler and Cornette ranted about it a couple of months ago.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We don't have enough information for all of this conclusion jumping.
> 
> Maybe the guy is a liar and douche and maybe that's why the talents are ripping him? Or maybe it was a clerical error?


The guy lying doesn’t make much sense. Also, no one is disputing his claims, really. At first, I saw Rip called a liar (if you’ve heard the man, you know that he’s the sort to be _too_ honest, if anything). Then I heard people dismiss Bostic because he didn’t work for them (Cagematch being incomplete). Now it’s “$80 is the approved rate and he shouldn’t have dressed casual if he wanted more money.”

More and more seems to defend the guy, but people want to lick that boot so hard. 



K4L318 said:


> he hate AEW so hard.
> 
> I can never be on a board 24 7 to hate on a company and not say one nice thing bout dem. 😂


I said good things about Dustin Rhodes in his thread. I’m not going to lie just to make some hardcore fans feel better.

As for the guy who said Rip Rogers is a joke as a trainer. Uhhh, you do realise he has a hand in John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Batista and Shelton Benjamin, don’t you? Hell, CM Punk went through OVW too. Right now, Pat McAfee is one of the hottest things in wrestling, and it’s widely accepted that he got quite a lot of pointers from Rip.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Rip Rogers just confirmed this story again on Bin Hamin’s podcast today. He said they were shorted $120 on both nights so the story isn’t “made up” like some want to believe.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, John Cena, Batista, Brock Lesnar and Orton never did anything notable.
> 
> You know this company employee Jelly Janela, right? A man who is a self trained backyard bum who also happened to be AEWs “talent scout”?


BBW that trains guys like John Cena died a long time ago their school hasn't been good in about 15 years. hell rip Rogers doesn't even own the school anymore now is Al Snow.

There has been no one of note trained in ovw in a long long time and this training after school has declined over the years as well.

Ovw hasn't really had a good school since they broke away from WWE and stop being their developmental territory.

Nowadays they focus less on pro wrestling and more on trying to pretend to be a trade school. third price is doubled because now they're claiming they have professional certificates and they have accreditation from a fake accreditation group.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Leviticus said:


> BBW that trains guys like John Cena died a long time ago their school hasn't been good in about 15 years. hell rip Rogers doesn't even own the school anymore now is Al Snow.
> 
> There has been no one of note trained in ovw in a long long time and this training after school has declined over the years as well.
> 
> ...


Rip Rogers never owned the school. Dylan Bostic seems to have come from there, and he’s got more followers than Janela, Baker and Starks combined, as someone pointed out.

Not sure about the accreditation stuff. I’d heard Al Snow did something like that. Not sure I approve, but it’s his business.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Obviously not. It was on another wrestler and Cornette ranted about it a couple of months ago.


I'm not being serious bro lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂
> 
> The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.


People defending a multi billion dollar owner are more sad


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m bothered by how quickly ANY of you motherfuckers jump to conclusions on EITHER side of this coin. Fuck you if you think someone is evil without knowing the full story.

If he is genuinely owed $80 and still not receiving it, then they are pieces of shit. If he is just trying to get $80 that he BELIEVES he was owed but isn’t, then he is a piece of shit.

The more likely story is somewhere in the goddamned middle, but you stupid motherfuckers on both sides of this fucking AEW divide refuse to participate in sound goddamn logic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By the way, fuck Ricky Starks, Britt Baker, Nutella, and others who dare question another wrestler’s money situation. That’s some lowlife bullshit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We don't have enough information for all of this conclusion jumping.
> 
> Maybe the guy is a liar and douche and maybe that's why the talents are ripping him? Or maybe it was a clerical error?


Maybe AEW is in the wrong? How come this wasn't one of your options? Even so, the issue most people seem to be having is in regards to the AEW wrestlers who responded. It's disappointing to see them shit on someone and over exaggerate the situation, causing someone to be bullied without knowing what he's going through too. Money could be tight around Christmas for all we know.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I just figured it out. The Wood IS Dylan Bostic 😂
> 
> The guy litteraly spent over 5 hours defending Bostic in this thread. Not sure what’s more sad, Bostic’s attempt to get back his 80$ from a year ago or The Wood going absolutely nuts in this thread.


What about the legions (haha) of fans who defend absolutely everything AEW does? That's definitely starting to look pretty damn sad too


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lenny Leonard said:


> People defending a multi billion dollar owner are more sad





Cult03 said:


> What about the legions (haha) of fans who defend absolutely everything AEW does? That's definitely starting to look pretty damn sad too


It's definitely not nearly as sad as the critics who continue to throw temper tantrums about whatever the company does (along with their fans too) tbh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> By the way, fuck Ricky Starks, Britt Baker, Nutella, and others who dare question another wrestler’s money situation. That’s some lowlife bullshit.


Aren’t you doing the same thing here though in jumping to conclusions? What if he was an asshole to them?



Cult03 said:


> Maybe AEW is in the wrong? How come this wasn't one of your options? Even so, the issue most people seem to be having is in regards to the AEW wrestlers who responded. It's disappointing to see them shit on someone and over exaggerate the situation, causing someone to be bullied without knowing what he's going through too. Money could be tight around Christmas for all we know.


They could be. That’s why one of my options was that it could have been a clerical issue. But I highly doubt they are purposely stiffing Him out of $80 honestly. It’s one zero not multiple. Both he and the talent to me seem like they are being over emotional about it. The talent are pissed that he’s bringing it up now much like everyone on this board would be if we were going through the feelings they are going through now after Brodie’s passing. Heat of the moment kind of thing which is what I got out of Starks and Bakers responses. I’ve seen people on here shit on others for far less than calling out the company now of all times and supposedly waiting a whole year to do it.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

When it comes to Bostics claims that aew staff and performers were bullying him I take that with a grain of salt Dylan bostic has always been the type of person who b**** and moans whenever he's not treated like a star he has a huge ego I've met him several times he's a complete douchebag. 

chances are he got mad that he wasn't treated like a bigger deal than he actually is while working with aew. Let me put it this way he thinks he's a top star when in actuality he is a jobber who is barely fit to be a mid-carder in small promotions like evolve. And ovw. 
And he tends to get mad when people don't treat him like a star. 




As for the money issue, I'm going to reserve judgment on both sides because there is no evidence either from their claims that aew owns any of them even a penny but at the same time there's no evidence that aew didn't pay them all they were owed either. 
It would not be the first time that a wrestler falsely claimed that a promotion didn't pay them what they were owed or the first time that a wrestling promotion didn't pay what a wrestler was owed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Aren’t you doing the same thing here though in jumping to conclusions? What if he was an asshole to them?


You don’t knock people’s money in your same line of work. That is one thing that should translate across all industries.

Goddamn, some of y’all really need to study your history, Jimmy Hoffa, Teamsters, and unions.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bostic is still being bullied although it's finally quietened down considerably


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Aren’t you doing the same thing here though in jumping to conclusions? What if he was an asshole to them?
> 
> 
> 
> They could be. That’s why one of my options was that it could have been a clerical issue. But I highly doubt they are purposely stiffing Him out of $80 honestly. It’s one zero not multiple. Both he and the talent to me seem like they are being over emotional about it. The talent are pissed that he’s bringing it up now much like everyone on this board would be if we were going through the feelings they are going through now after Brodie’s passing. Heat of the moment kind of thing which is what I got out of Starks and Bakers responses. I’ve seen people on here shit on others for far less than calling out the company now of all times and supposedly waiting a whole year to do it.


Did you even see his response? It was the least over the top thing I have ever seen. The way AEW fans are acting it's like he's calling out Brodie for fucks sake. He didn't even call out the company. Their exaggerated responses have caused enough outrage to have someone get bullied online. The whole thing has been blown up far more than it needed to be because AEW wrestlers, 2 of those I absolutely love by the way, made the situation into something it's not.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

The people and wrestlers using Brodies death as an excuse not to talk about owed money are disgusting scummy fucks.

How the fuck are they even related and why make a connection between them?

The ones bringing him up as an excuse to call the guy a dick for asking for his money and to shame him into silence are the biggest pieces of trash here.

Let the man rest you gross gross backwards illogical individuals.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> It's definitely not nearly as sad as the critics who continue to throw temper tantrums about whatever the company does (along with their fans too) tbh.


People saying they don't like things AEW does is more embarrassing than bullying people online for wanting to get paid what he believes he deserves? Your priorities are all out of whack dude.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Since the only info provided since this came out about rates differing on days favors AEW, and the guy deleted his Tweet, I'm going to side with AEW here. Unless something else comes out this is a non-story.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not being serious bro lol


I know.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Did you even see his response? It was the least over the top thing I have ever seen. The way AEW fans are acting it's like he's calling out Brodie for fucks sake. He didn't even call out the company. Their exaggerated responses have caused enough outrage to have someone get bullied online. The whole thing has been blown up far more than it needed to be because AEW wrestlers, 2 of those I absolutely love by the way, made the situation into something it's not.


Well like I said, heat of the moment response. If I worked for a promotion and a guy I considered close died who I worked with, and as everyone mourns I see Bostik pick that moment in time to finally speak up, I'd probably have a response close to Starks or Baker's too. I'd tell him to shut the fuck up and wait a week or talk to Tony personally about it. Whether he mentioned the company or not he had to know that posting it on Twitter would elicit some kind of response from people.

Maybe they thought he was trying to put the attention on himself or maybe they thought he was in the wrong for waiting until now or not doing it behind closed doors. People in this thread blowing up the situation are just as bad as the fans who are supposedly bullying him. People just do it in a different place. Are we gonna act like some of the posts we see on here don't come of as bullying just because they're not posted on their Twitter accounts? Lol gimme a break. Joey Janela has been brutalized by people on here for not getting in shape so let's not act like any individual is holier than thou or not allowed to have an in the moment emotional response. What about the 20 page "Jericho is fat" thread? Is that not bullying? Were Starks and Baker wrong? Maybe. But that's my point, we don't have any real details and this thread has hit 20 pages filled with people jumping to conclusions and making judgments.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lol at people thinking this guy can just call Tony


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Tip: if you click the arrow pointing upwards in a circle on a quoted post, it takes you back to the original post.
> 
> Fwiw, I agree with @La Parka


Thanks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Didn’t this thread start with him being allegedly owed $80?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Didn’t this thread start with him being allegedly owed $80?


rip said 80 and dylan corrected him.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's Rip Rogers talking about earlier today.

Start at the 29:22 mark


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@bdon at this point I agree with you. No one is looking good in this whole situation. Both on the topic at hand and some of the responses.

Its as simple as this if you are a millionaire and are stiffing this joker just pay the man. If its a clerical error come right out and say it. If Bostic is full of shit than expose the truth. And above all else don't let your employees engage in social media drama

And guys stop fighting over such a trivial issue. Its a money issue its not like his accusing Tony of running a sweatshop


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @bdon at this point I agree with you. No one is looking good in this whole situation. Both on the topic at hand and some of the responses.
> 
> Its as simple as this if you are a millionaire and are stiffing this joker just pay the man. If its a clerical error come right out and say it. If Bostic is full of shit than expose the truth. And above all else don't let your employees engage in social media drama
> 
> And guys stop fighting over such a trivial issue. Its a money issue its not like his accusing Tony of running a sweatshop


I’m embarrassed that so many are quick to jump to conclusions about $80.

However, if Tony Khan himself believes this guy is full of shit, then he needs to strike the motherfucker down. If he knows he’s right, pay the man out of pocket. Someone fix the fucking situation.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> I’m embarrassed that so many are quick to jump to conclusions about $80.
> 
> However, if Tony Khan himself believes this guy is full of shit, then he needs to strike the motherfucker down. If he knows he’s right, pay the man out of pocket. Someone fix the fucking situation.


Tell em bdon


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well like I said, heat of the moment response. If I worked for a promotion and a guy I considered close died who I worked with, and as everyone mourns I see Bostik pick that moment in time to finally speak up, I'd probably have a response close to Starks or Baker's too. I'd tell him to shut the fuck up and wait a week or talk to Tony personally about it. Whether he mentioned the company or not he had to know that posting it on Twitter would elicit some kind of response from people.
> 
> Maybe they thought he was trying to put the attention on himself or maybe they thought he was in the wrong for waiting until now or not doing it behind closed doors. People in this thread blowing up the situation are just as bad as the fans who are supposedly bullying him. People just do it in a different place. Are we gonna act like some of the posts we see on here don't come of as bullying just because they're not posted on their Twitter accounts? Lol gimme a break. Joey Janela has been brutalized by people on here for not getting in shape so let's not act like any individual is holier than thou or not allowed to have an in the moment emotional response. What about the 20 page "Jericho is fat" thread? Is that not bullying? Were Starks and Baker wrong? Maybe. But that's my point, we don't have any real details and this thread has hit 20 pages filled with people jumping to conclusions and making judgments.


That’s bullshit. I’m sorry, but it’s just low to use someone’s death to cover up your business’s behaviour. Bostic didn’t wait until he died. It was brought up and confirmed on Christmas. And it’s really irrelevant.


----------

